# So.....has anyone else started to Stress Out, about this years rapidly approaching Halloween?



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Where the heck did our Summer go?
It's almost the end of Summer ( Or that is what we think, once Labour Day rolls around, and the Kids go back to school ) and have not really done very much at all, besides "JUST" thinking about what I am wanting to do, this year.
Yup.....I feel the anxiety starting up, already! lol
Seriously, I do.
So many Good Ideas.....so many good intentions, and absolutely "No Follow" through, on any of it!
Yes.......we have Tons of stuff already made and ready to go, but....it is the adding of New Things, that always makes it soooo much more FUN for everyone.
I mentioned Months and Months back, that we bought an Old Hearse way back on December the 10th of 2018, and when we bought it, I had all kinds of ideas that I was going to do to her, in order to make her that much better and Spookier for this years Halloween.
Well.......I bought her on December the 10th.....Moved her to her new resting spot at the end of January.....Parked her there, and haven't seen her since.
I have no idea, if she is still there, or if she has been stripped or ????.......Yup......I was wanting to get at her, as of April....when our good weather was here......and was wanting to do her Brakes and put LED Glowing Light underneath her....and all kind of stuff.
Our Summer Fun just got in the way......what with Boating and Skiing and Stand Up Paddle Boarding and the BEACH, and then of course there is always WORK that gets in the way.....sooooo I have TONS of excuses, but am quickly running out of Time.
TIME is something that just seems to FLY by now, as we are all getting Older.
Remember when we were Kids....and TIME, just stood absolutely still?
Summer Holidays seemed to go on forever.....Where as now, Time just Flashes by.
Yes......I can not believe that another Summer has come and is almost gone, which is Sad.....as "Summer" is what we all live for.
Halloween just helps us get through the Darker and Damp and Mildew laden Fall Months.
The start of the World Series, the start of NFL Football and the NHL, just reassures us, that we are not Dreaming......That YES......Our Summer is GONE!
My point is, that I had visions of starting on everything way back in April LOL.......and just taking my time.....puttering around, with absolutely No Time frame and No Schedule to keep or to shoot for.
But NOW?
LOL.......it is a Full Blown "Panic Attack" and for soooo many reasons.
For some stupid reason, each and every year, we pick NOW......to head down South for some Tropical R and R.....which means another 2 weeks LOST on my Halloween projects.
I guess, I really do not have that much to do....aside from checking in on the Hearse......and working on that.
I was wanting to do the Brakes for sure, as when I drove it......the pedal was all the way to the Floor.....and she barely Stopped?
Not good, since I have to drive her down the Freeway for about 5 miles to our place.
Being able to come to a Quick Stop, might be something that I would like to be doing....when traveling at Freeway Speeds or any Speed for that matter.
I guess the best case scenario is, that when I kill myself, at least....I will already be in a Hearse! lol
The Hearse itself, looks like Crap.....soooooo there is nothing to do to make her look worse!
She is covered in a Green Slime.....her Curtains are Filthy and Tattered .....and her head liner is hanging down on the inside!
Yup......she is Perfect for Halloween!
I am wanting to put LED Rope Lights underneath her entire carriage .......all the way around......so that while she is Parked on the Road.....in Front of our House.....she is giving off a Green GLOW at night time.......for the entire Month of October, as she just sits there......while Pissing Off and Grossing out my Neighbours with her presence! LOL 
That is about it for the Hearse, besides adding some Skulls as a Hood Ornament and may be......a Skull on each one of her Cadillac Wire Wheels.
Then.....I am needing go build Two more FULL SIZE Coffins as more Photo Opp displays....and may be....a few more...just depending on my Mood and my energy level.
Of course I will have a Coffin in the Back of the Hearse.....but....what do you think....about a Coffin Up on her Roof?
Will that look good or not?
Or....will the Coffin on the Roof....take away from her Look?
What do you think?
So......Yes......I am starting to FEEL the STRESS!
That same STRESS that I FEEL....each and every year....On Christmas Eve, as I am wrapping all the Presents, that I SWORE that I would have wrapped by November!
I think.......that I actually Love the STRESS?
Or......may be....I am just simply Stupid?
My guess would be, that it is a combination of the Two! LOL
Who else, is starting to FEEL the STRESS?
I can't be the Only One?
Come on......Join the Club! 
Let's hear all about it? LOL


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

If you’re going to stress then why bother? This is a hobby and labor of love. Do what you can and enjoy your efforts. The only person you’re up against is you. Even if you end up with one tombstone in the yard? You still nailed it. ???


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree with Andromalius, the point is the enjoyment of this specular, darkly fun holiday. A word of caution, stressing over it is the surest way to burn out and eventually ending up not doing Halloween at all. I have seen it happen numerous times over the years.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh how I've missed your posts Myra!



> So many Good Ideas.....so many good intentions, and absolutely "No Follow" through, on any of it!


The good news about this is we all do this so at least you're not alone. We can all take a ride in the "No Follow" through boat, or should I say Hearse, together!!

In fact, I'm currently sitting here posting instead of making & painting stuff for Halloween that I bought LAST year!

You have motivated me now so I'm now going to go take a shower, get something to eat, take my pile of pills & get to work!! It's a beautiful fall-like day here in MD (something that rarely happens in August here), I may even do it outside.

So welcome to just being...


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

As far as the time, yes, I’m right there with you. Seems like yesterday it was July and September is almost here and I’m wondering.. I do have enough time to get this all done right?

I agree with the other posts; the only person I’m up against is myself. And as much I want to share with others, at the end of the day I am doing more than most. Only 1% of our town does big decorating so if someone is keeping score I’m thinking we are winning.

Also, it’s possible as Halloween enthusiasts our perception of time is very skewed cause we think about Halloween way more than others. It takes months sometimes years to come up ideas and a plan which may or may not meet your expectations when you’re done. I know last year we spent 3 hours doing those beef netting spider webs and were less than impressed. So, shifting gears.

In the end, do what you can. Making yourself insane doesn’t help. It’s supposed to be fun after all. And if you don’t get to something, it might actually become an idea that wasn’t supposed to be anyways.

Happy Haunting! ?


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

It happens every year. We think we are "far behind" or "didn't get the prop just right". Then the date rolls around and everyone is amazed and congratulates you a job well done. I totally understand the stress. I too feel like other events take me away from my Halloween building, but we need to enjoy the moments leading up to Halloween - even if they are (sadly) not Halloween related.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Orgarob Exactly! The destination is nothing without the journey! 

@Myra Mains Haunters you have so many amazing ideas which should last you for many Halloween haunts! Can’t wait to see where you land.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nope, not stressed. Right on time, actually. Everything I planned on getting done is getting done. There's no reason to stress about this. If it isn't fun, it isn't worth doing.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

When I sat down and made detailed notes of all the little displays I intend to have around my big-ass front yard last night, I got a little concerned. Mainly, I was chomping at the bit to bring out all my stuff and go over it to see if there were any things I needed to purchase. I'm saving that for the first week in September, though. Should be fine. I don't go nearly as hog wild as most folks on here. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Tasty Brains said:


> When I sat down and made detailed notes of all the little displays I intend to have around my big-ass front yard last night, I got a little concerned. Mainly, I was chomping at the bit to bring out all my stuff and go over it to see if there were any things I needed to purchase. I'm saving that for the first week in September, though. Should be fine. I don't go nearly as hog wild as most folks on here. ?


We must all be thinking next week is bring it all down month. Same here. Making a list of what we need and mocking up our design sets is coming.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I feel stress when I start a project then don't finish, then another, then another, etc. Self inflicted stress though, because it's just recreational so I have to remind myself I don't have a deadline.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I put everything up the day of and pull it down that night. I have 30 pneumatic props. Now that's stress.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Industen said:


> I put everything up the day of and pull it down that night. I have 30 pneumatic props. Now that's stress.


We do the same thing. Granted mine are all store bought so I doubt mine is as exhausting as yours. Gotta protect those props cause some people cannot handle it. It’s weeks of setting things up in the garage, testing and moving then moving into the yard and yard stakes. Then as soon as Halloween is over, we yank it all out and just drop it in the garage. It’s exhausting but in the end the neighbors think the “pop up” Halloween is great. The one thing I keep getting asked is... where do you put it all?


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Meadow said:


> We do the same thing. Granted mine are all store bought so I doubt mine is as exhausting as yours. Gotta protect those props cause some people cannot handle it. It’s weeks of setting things up in the garage, testing and moving then moving into the yard and yard stakes. Then as soon as Halloween is over, we yank it all out and just drop it in the garage. It’s exhausting but in the end the neighbors think the “pop up” Halloween is great. The one thing I keep getting asked is... where do you put it all?


Absolutely, it is like a dream people tell me if it really happened.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Industen said:


> Absolutely, it is like a dream people tell me if it really happened.


Do you get... this wasn’t here this morning was it? Might be my fave. 

I’m not stressed about all there is to do. I am slightly nervous I won’t be able to pull it off. It’s not like most of this has a rule book. I am thankful for so many amazing forum members who have so willingly given their stories and how to’s cause it definitely helps alleviate some of that anxiety.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, it seems as if we all have a different take on the word "STRESS"?
I suppose it depends on one's own personality and their make up, as to what they consider Stress to be.
Andromanlius and X-pired seem to think, that STRESS is a Bad thing, and that if you have it....you are definitely not enjoying what you are doing, and you should just Give Up. LOL
Where as my friend and others, see STRESS as a Motivator, and the Fuel, that powers them up, to get going and to get er done!
Some people are more Sloth like than others, and for that reason.....they are a lot more Mellow than others...and are able to just roll along with what ever might get done or not get done.
Where as a lot of us, actually have Expectations, of what we would Love to accomplish between now and October 31st.
Don't get me wrong, I would LOVE to be one of those people, who are just able to set up on the morning of Halloween and then just take it all down, the same night.
LOL........That is sooooooo Great, if that is what works for "You".....I LOVE IT!!!!
Let me guess, these same people....are taking down their Christmas Tree and all of their decorations and Lights , the very second that the last present is Opened, on Christmas morning! LOL
Thats it Kids......You had your Christmas .....now go and do your Home Work!
Yup......that sure sounds very Festive, and might work for some, but.....as we all know, Thank God, we are "ALL" different from each other.
Some will agree to disagree, but that is what makes the Forums more Fun as we get to see and hear, what other Haunters do, in order to make their Halloweens work for them.
"STRESS" to me.......makes it all that much more FUN.
Its causes you to feel ALIVE......it makes you feel the Blood Pumping in excitement as you now have a Real Time Line to get it all done, in that shortening time frame.
Stress is not a Bad Thing......It just adds even that much more FUN to what ever you might be doing.
Some of us actually enjoy the STRESS......that is why we always WAIT, till Christmas Eve to do all of our Gift wrapping, into the wee hours of the night.
Every year, we always SWEAR.....that we will get all of our Shopping done in March, and have everything wrapped and tagged by April, and we will just sit back, and enjoy the Christmas season, as we watch everyone else STRESS OUT over buying the perfect gift.
The Chevy Chase movie "Family Christmas Vacation", was such a HUGE Success, because it showed just how STRESSFUL all of the Holidays are and were for Clark Griswold.
Griswold just wanted EVERY event and EVERY Holiday to be the "PERFECT" Family Holiday.
It was Clark's STRESS.....that we all felt! LOL
It was Clark Griswold, leaving things till the last moment......that we could all relate to, as 90% of us, are all clones of Clark Griswold.
Hey.....if any of you are able to just cruise through each and every Holiday with out any Expectations or without any Stress, Man.......I sure wish at times that I could be like YOU! 
But......I really do think, that it is the Self Imposed STRESS, that makes Halloween and Christmas and Weddings and every Special event......that much more Special.
I am now....."EXCITED" and "PUMPED" to be doing "everything", that I was wanting to get started on way back on November the 1st of last year. lol
If I had actually started months ago.....the EXCITEMENT for Halloween would not even be there.
YES......I think that it is Cool, if you are just sooooo La Dee Duh and Laid Back, that you can just Roll with the punches, and have the attitude that if it gets Done....it gets Done, and if not.....Oh well!
That is just not in my DNA, and at times.......I sure wish that it was.....especially in Rush Hour Traffic! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Stress to me, is a Motivator......Stress to me, is not a Bad thing.....it is that Kick in the Ass, that I always need to get going!
I agree with one of our other Haunters who said, that doing the other things in Life......is what it is all about.
Halloween will always be there....where as .....spending good times with Family and Friends is so much more important than making that one more Coffin.
But.....I do agree with you ( In a way), that if it doesn't get done, it will not be the end of Halloween as we all know it.
The Funny thing is, that NO ONE will ever notice that you did not make that one more Tombstone...NO ONE is going to notice that you are missing one of your Props from last year......NO ONE is going to notice that you did not detail the Hearse , as you had originally envisioned it to be.
NO ONE will Notice.......NO ONE "BUT" YOU!
It is "YOU" or "ME" that Loves to feel the Stress.....to get it ALL DONE!
"WE" are the "only ones" that will ever know, that we accomplished everything on our Halloween Wish List.
But......"WE" are our biggest critics, and we are our best critics, and therein lies the STRESS and the Pressure to get it all done.
It is that STRESS......that makes it FUN for some of us.
It is that STRESS that drives us to bust our Butts for the next solid month.....and that for some of us, is actually FUN.
It is that Stress, that makes Halloween our main Focus and makes it an Obsession for us, and that is what makes Halloween FUN!
My point was, that Stress is not a Bad Thing......it is just what 90% of us all Feel ( Well those of us that have Expectations and Unrealistic goals LOL ) as Halloween gets closer and closer.
Yup.......I definitely have the Clark Griswold virus, flowing and pumping through out my Veins right now.
And the best part is.......I absolutely LOVE this "self imposed" STRESS!
It makes preparing for Halloween, that much better and that much more exciting!
From now until October 31st and beyond.......nothing else will matter , except for Halloween.
Well.....Halloween and the start of the NFL season.
Well.....Halloween and the start of the World Series Playoffs.
Well......Halloween and the start of the NHL season.
Well......Halloween and the start of the Ozarks series on Netflixs! LOL
Yup......I have the Clark Griswold syndrome and LOVE all the STRESS that it brings with it!
In my case.......Halloween STRESS is a very very Good Thing!
I feel sorry, for those that have no idea, what they are missing out on. LOL
La Dee Duh, I'm off to watch the Seahawks preseason game.
Halloween can wait for one more day.
Then the STRESS will begin for Real! LOL
I LOVE Clarke Griswold! hahaha


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I actually put my xmas decorations up Thanksgiving weekend and take them down New Years day. So I leave them up for quite a while. Unlike Halloween day.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

I think that most of us do that, or very close to that schedule.
Christmas is usually or traditionally celebrated over the entire month of December, so getting stuff in place come Thanksgiving weekend, is a pretty basic practice.
In the past ( When we were all little kids ) , Halloween was just a ONE NIGHT "Flash in a Pan".
As with some on here, the decorations would go up a day before or the day off, and they would all be gone by the next morning.
Yes....you might see the odd pumpkin left out to Rot, but everything else would just magically disappear.
But......now a days, Halloween is being celebrated for the entire month of October, as it should be.
It seems as if you see Halloween displays going up, a week or two before October even begins.
We used to do the Christmas Displays , but then fell in love with Halloween, even more so.
Now Christmas is more subdued....more Traditional and more "Homes and Gardens" as opposed to being able to see our Light Display from the orbiting Space Station.
Christmas is for Family and close friends......whereas Halloween, is for the Little Kids and the Total Strangers that come on by and for the community.
Halloween is just pure FUN, where as Christmas is just way to Commercialized, to the point, that is has taken the true meaning of Christmas away.
Our kids are Adults now, so Christmas is no longer for the Kids.
But, Halloween is for the Little Kids and for the Adult Kids that have never ever Grown Up.
Halloween wins out BIG TIME over Christmas for its ONE NIGHT of FUN!
So, it now makes perfect sense to prolong Halloween as long as possible, and certainly for more, than just the one night.
The only way that the next generations of Little Trick or Treaters, will become just as obsessed with Halloween as we are all, is by us........Exposing them to the FUN of Halloween through our displays and through our props and our Haunts.
Having your stuff up for just One Night.....is what they used to do back in the 50s and 60s and 70s......try jumping ahead to 2019, and help give some lasting FUN memories to all the New Little Trick or Treaters that would Love to see your stuff, for the entire month of October.
Do it for THEM.....Doing it for just One Night, is just not long enough.
The Kids deserve the entire Month of October, to be seeing your displays, no matter of how big or how small it might be.
The Little Kids will Love it!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm starting to stress a bit. I have been working on prop builds since April in between all the life things that happen and I still have so much to finish and time is running short and I still have lots of life things going on that makes my time even shorter. 

The prop building doesn't have me feeling burned out, some of the life things has me feeling burned out. The prop building helps me gain some sense of sanity because they are but a few things that I feel like I have some control over and when I can get something finished it gives me such a great sense of accomplishment. 

I need my prop building time and I need to get the things I set out to build finished for both my sanity and a feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Reading that at least a couple of the thread respondents literally put their Halloween up the night of and take it down the same evening was like a revelation to me. I love that neighbors are like, "Did that really happen?". 

I intend on starting a full two weeks out, but taking it gradually. First, maybe a couple of hanging ghosts around the perimeter; some pumpkins on the steps, a skelly in the garden; etc. And over fourteen nights getting more and more decorations up. That's baring any hurricane threats, of course. Prime time of the year for them down here in October. I have successfully plucked everything down the night of the past two years. ?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

> It is that STRESS......that makes it FUN for some of us.


I get that. I totally get that.

Thanks to this thread I got a a bunch of things done or nearly done yesterday. I've got 3 deadlines coming up so that helps. I'm in the local fire department's Auxiliary & I make stuff for the local fire dept. to sell at their breakfasts & dinners & we've got a spaghetti dinner Sept. 7 & a roast beef & shrimp dinner Oct. 12 so I'm finishing stuff for that.

Painted some stuff for those 2 things that I've had for a couple of years, mostly just small Michaels wooden things, but still, it feels good to be done with all but putting my name on them.

ALWAYS sign your work kids, you never know who might be interested later.

I'm now getting ready to go outside & do stuff because it's another beautiful day here in MD so I'm gonna weed my herb garden, clean up some planters to get them ready for mums, & enjoy being outside before going back to the paint pit!

Yep, there's already mums out in stores. Even though it's really too early for those for me. I want them to be blooming in October so even if you get ones that aren't blooming they'll be spent by the big day. But I'm still going to pull up some stuff so all I gotta do is drop 'em in.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I think when we say STRESS, @Myra Mains Haunters you are totally right that we all see that word a little differently. I know when I’m stressed, I don’t function well. The clock is ticking, no doubts about that. It does seem like I was seriously counting down the days a week ago going wow, Halloween is like 150 days away! Now I’m thinking I need to get my backside in gear.

When I think of Halloween, I always think of it as this major puzzle. Like how to do I get it all to work and be cohesive? Yes, in the end I’m just putting crap in my yard, but man it’s such a short window when you do the “Pop-Up Halloween”. I think for all of us, big and small haunters, we just want a display we can be proud of. And also... please don’t let it suck.

We were in the garage last night sorting and planning. One thing I did realize last night was in my brain I thought I had all these projects to do. In reality, I think we bought so much last year I have misjudged all that needs done. Made me wonder if some of the slightly anxious feelings are just poor planning. I’ve narrowed it down to two major projects (major to me anyways cause I don’t know that we have the skills to pull it off) and one smaller one that’s just me painting more spooky fruit. They might not be much to others but I don’t want to screw them up. Crossing fingers for success. ??


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> I'm starting to stress a bit. I have been working on prop builds since April in between all the life things that happen and I still have so much to finish and time is running short and I still have lots of life things going on that makes my time even shorter.
> 
> The prop building doesn't have me feeling burned out, some of the life things has me feeling burned out. The prop building helps me gain some sense of sanity because they are but a few things that I feel like I have some control over and when I can get something finished it gives me such a great sense of accomplishment.
> 
> I need my prop building time and I need to get the things I set out to build finished for both my sanity and a feeling of accomplishment.


I totally agree with you, that working on our Halloween props and displays, is where we get a great deal of satisfaction from, while it lets us escape to a much Happier place.
Dealing with the Daily life issues, is what we all do, but....only us Halloween Addicts can truly know, the pleasure that we all get, when we are thinking about , Planning and working on our Haunts.
There will never ever a Halloween Burn Out for me, what with being a Little Kid at Heart......I look forward to Halloween all year long, from the moment that we get that last Little Knock on our door on Halloween Night.....right up until we get that very first Little Knock on our door, the following year!
But.....it you want to talk about "WORK" Burn Out......you have come to the right place! LOL
When is the next Lottery going to take place....and for how much? hahaha


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I think of it as more of a chess match and being as strategic as possible. I have so many speed cutting techniques that allow me to take a few steps back and breathe. I write down everything that worked and didn't. I pack the things that need tweaking last so I get to them first. I start building stuff around the 60day left mark. I keep all my work bench areas clean. I start testing stuff around the 14day left. It is so routine to me now. 

I would seriously be stressed leaving my stuff up for more then that night. I would worry all the time.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

I am feeling like I need to get moving. We always host a Halloween party the last weekend in October and I have not ordered the invites or thought about the games. Everyone loves the games and it’s hard to come up with original ones.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

'I would seriously be stressed leaving my stuff up for more then that night.I would worry all the time.
I could and can relate to that quote above from Industen.
Vandalism is always a concern for all of us.
But....when something gets stolen or abused, I just figure, that it is Kids being Kids.....as we all were.
Man.....I can't tell you, how Bad we were as Kids.....but back then, there were not these really cool Haunts as we have now, but there were just Pumpkins galore to abuse and Blow Up with our Firecrackers! lol
So......I always try to do everything in my powers to limit the Theft and Abuse, by Building and putting up my Spooky Halloween Fence around my entire Haunt.
I also run some Wire around the inside of my Haunt , with a sign that says CAUTION......Electric Fence is Activated. LOL
So far, it seems to have really worked, while getting a few chuckles at the same time.
We put things in our Grave Yard that are easy to replace or difficult to Steal
All of our Coffins weigh a TON.......sooooo Good Luck with stealing a few of them!
Hey....I am flattered if someone likes our stuff enough, to risk getting Electrocuted for it! LOL
Kids will be Kids!
As we all were at one time.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

For those of you who put your decor up and take down the day of, I can totally understand why you do especially if you live in areas where vandalism and theft is pretty high. You put so much of your time and money into your props that it would be heartbreaking if something were to happen to them. I can see how stressful that can be trying to get everything placed and the lights and such set just right and not really having the time to see how it all works or looks before TOTs come knocking on your door. I am sure that many of you wished you could put your stuff out weeks in advance and allow everyone who ventures past your place plenty of time to enjoy the work you put into your displays without worry of someone carting a prop off, or causing damage. So much talent on this forum deserves to be long enjoyed by others.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> For those of you who put your decor up and take down the day of, I can totally understand why you do especially if you live in areas where vandalism and theft is pretty high. You put so much of your time and money into your props that it would be heartbreaking if something were to happen to them. I can see how stressful that can be trying to get everything placed and the lights and such set just right and not really having the time to see how it all works or looks before TOTs come knocking on your door. I am sure that many of you wished you could put your stuff out weeks in advance and allow everyone who ventures past your place plenty of time to enjoy the work you put into your displays without worry of someone carting a prop off, or causing damage. So much talent on this forum deserves to be long enjoyed by others.


You know each year when you see a story about an inflatable getting cut or some even stolen it just makes your heart drop. It’s like why vandalize? Most props are delicate anyways. Probably better to keep them safe. But yes, one night only you got all your eggs in one basket. And little things like is there enough lighting can be challenging. We went as far as to draw up plans for extension cords and even the splitters cause you get one shot. The biggest “stress” for the one night only approach is just making sure you have everything you need.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Myra Mains Haunters love the idea of the electric fence being activated. I am sure that has to deter at least some vandals. Maybe someone needs to create an ADT service to protect haunters.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> You know each year when you see a story about an inflatable getting cut or some even stolen it just makes your heart drop. It’s like why vandalize? Most props are delicate anyways. Probably better to keep them safe.


I am so thankful to live in an area where theft and vandalism is pretty uncommon. But that's not to say it would never happen to my place. It would really take the wind out of my sails if I were to wake some morning and find my props stolen or destroyed. I don't think I would ever want to put out another thing, not even a Jack-o-Lantern after that. My yard would remain empty and my lights would remain off. One person or a group of person's one night of "fun" would forever ruin my fun. 

I'm sorry Myra, but I just can't accept the whole "kids will be kids" outlook. I may have done a bunch of foolish stuff when I was a kid, but never once did I steal or destroy someone else's property. I guess growing up without a lot of money, and seeing how hard my folks worked for every dime they made to keep a roof over our heads, food on the table and clothes on our backs, made me more respectful of other people's stuff. If I wanted something above and beyond basic needs I had to make my own money to buy it and if I broke something not belonging to me, I had to work to earn money to have it fixed or replaced. I wish that everyone could feel safe in putting their holiday decor out weeks ahead of time, it would make the holidays that much more fun. But sadly too many people do not know how to respect other people's property and have to ruin the fun for property owner and others. And the reason why so many people have no respect for other people's stuff is their antics as kids were just laughed off as "kids will be kids" instead of having their behinds blistered and having to go and make amends for the hurt or damage their antics may have caused.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I live in a small bedroom community and crime is minimal. When referring to safety, it’s more the safety of the props in general. The majority of the stuff I have is really indoor only. It shouldn't be outside. And that’s risk. 

You’d think once you have your items out there you’d feel okay but we monitor our displays. Fencing is a must but sometimes there’s no respect for the fencing. 

I’ve seen haunters put out signs basically stating hey, a lot of time, effort and money went into all this so please behave. Getting to that point while I understand it is also slightly disappointing. Supposed to be fun right?


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

This is a really complex subject I could write a book from my own experiences....The biggest thing I've learned is I have enough stress in my life, I don't need to add to it artificially trying to do everything in my brain that would be "cool".....This will be my first year with a Halloween yard since 2012 so it's going to be a "foot in the water" year instead of the usual OMG I've only got X amount of days left....Nope, not doing it...If I have to, I'll throw up some stuff and not plug a thing in except lighting but I'm definitely going to put SOMETHING in the yard for 3 or 4 weekends and sit in the drive way with a bon fire and enjoy the evenings and then take the props in at the end of the night....I already know it's not going to be that simple but that is definitely the mindset....I got two 10X20 car port tents at Harbor Freight yesterday I'm going to put up for a small walk through and keep all those pirates I got this year under a roof....I'm going to pour quick crete into a 5 gallon plastic bucket for weights to hold them down so I don't have to worry about wind....I got a bunch of those metal squeeze clamps so I can quickly put up black plastic walls and throw some camo net over that to get rid of the plasticy look....Quick and easy....No building walls here and easy to store....I bought one of those harbor freight dollies called big foot that has 13 inch pneumatic tires....That thing is awesome for rolling over gravel, bumpy areas, yard,etc....Once I figure out what a scene is going to include, I'll probably build plywood container boxes to house all the electrical and props for that "room" so I can wheel the box to the room and unpack and set up right there...Even thought about making the box open up like a wall so the main prop stays right in the box for quick tear down at the end of the night....The storage boxes will need to stay in the room though to stay convenient....This isn't all going to happen this year alone of course....That would be too stressful....LOL....As I streamline, I may add more tents but probably I'll open my building partially up again as that would be easier than setting up more tents...The main priority is it has to be easy enough I don't mind the work and that I'm not stressing because I do this to release stress, not add more!....ZR


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Haunted Wy......We will agree to disagree, on the Kids being Kids.
Let me say, that I am with you....when you say, that you would just shut down the entire Halloween thing, if you got HIT by Vandals.
We did exactly that, with our Christmas Display.
We used to be BIG into Christmas, and that all STOPPED on the night that a few of our Snowmen got stolen and some of our other stuff, got SLASHED.....beyond repair.
We fully expect kids to be kids, when it comes to a Halloween Night, as Halloween just has that "FEEL" of DARK and Mysterious....and that Darkness, just brings out the DEVIL in people.....especially.....YOUNG Adolescents. 
No ....we are not condoning it......we are just saying that we Expect it, to happen, and we try to Prepare for it, as best that we can.
YES.....we would be disappointed if things were to go Missing or be Wrecked, but we build our Haunts in a way, that if it were to happen, it would not stop us, from doing to again.....BIGGER and BETTER!
Halloween is associated with the Dark side and with the Devil etc, and with that Brings out a bit of Adolescent behaviour......where as Christmas, is associated with the Birth of Christ and Peace on Earth and LOVE for your fellow man!
Vandals Hitting any Christmas Display, is as LOW as anyone could possibly ever get, and that is where I Draw the Line, when it comes to Kids being Kids.
Christmas is Sacred......and OFF LIMITS to be screwed with.....where as Halloween......is for pure FUN , which usually brings out the worst in the Kids.
Yes.....Kids will be Kids, as we "all" were.....sooooo please, do not try to pass yourself off, as some kind of Halloween Angle, as that would not be totally Truthful.
We "ALL" did something bad, that we all regret doing, on Halloween nights as Kids growing up, and if you did not?......then I think, that you lived a very sheltered life as a kid, and you missed out on experiencing what we all once did.
May be that is why.....I have Forgiveness in my Heart, when it comes to Halloween?
I now feel that it is my justified "Pay Back", for being a little Brat on Halloween Night, in my early teens.
Im not condoning my behaviour, I am just saying that I can see WHY, the Kids will do it.
But....when it comes to "Christmas".........I can not accept the Kids will be Kids stance, that I take.....when it comes to Halloween.
Believe me......I will be "Totally Pissed Off", when I come out in the morning, and see things either missing or vandalized during our Month of Halloween.....but.....Deep down inside, I will be thinking......it is my Pay Back, and rightfully deserved.
Tombstones can be replaced.....No Big Deal.
Coffins are FUN to build, and "if" they can Pack one or more off......Good on them, they will make for a Good story to tell, for their entire lives!
As long as they leave me with something, I figure, that I will still be way ahead of the game, based on everything that we used to do, as Kids on Halloween night.
Am I proud of it, Hell......NO!!!
Was I proud of it then....as a Kid?
HELL.......YES I was.....only because we all thought , that it was just FUN, to be Brats on Halloween Night.
Don't get me wrong......we did not Slash things or Break things.....or Destroy other people's hard work, we would do all the other things.
Like Toilet paper Houses and Cars.
EGG cars and trucks and buses as they drove by the park......Put Firecrackers in people's Mailboxes.....(The Roadside Mailboxes).......We would Blow Up peoples Pumpkins on their front doors steps.....and the WORST thing that we ever did, was take down the Stop Signs at a 4 way stop.....Yes.....we actually did that.
Thank God, No One ever had an accident......we should have had our Ass's KICKED for that one.
But.....we all Grow Up....and we all Pay for our Past Sins, in one way or another.
For instance, God got even with me ( BIG TIME) , by making me get Married! LOL
I think, based on that alone.....I have PAID for "ALL" of my Sins as a Teenager, a Million Times over and over again!
I'm soooooo Sorry for everything that I did as a Kid, that we all thought was Funny, at the time.
That is WHY.......I can truthfully except, being HIT and being HIT HARD during Halloween Month.
I actually prepare for it and Plan for it, and accept that it is going to happen.
I DESERVE IT!
Our Haunt is FUN to build and to display, and there is "nothing" that I can not Rebuild and Replace for next years Halloween.
If anything......having stuff thrown all over the place and broken, will just add to the Look of a Halloween Haunt.
But....when it comes to Christmas........"THAT" Holiday, is completely OFF LIMITS when it comes to Kids being Kids.
We STOPPED doing Christmas......the year that our Christmas Display was Vandalized.
For now, I am giving the Kids a Free Pass, on being Kids on Halloween night.
Mind you, once I do get HIT during Halloween Month.....I might just change my theory on that one? LOL
I'm thinking of......Putting up a Sign in our Grave Yard.....right next to the Warning about our Activated Electric Fence......saying some like....Please Vandalize Us......just to see, if the Electric Fence warning sign .....actually works or not?
It will give the Fun seeking Vandals something to seriously think about.....before....stepping a foot, into our Haunt!
Its soooo much FUN, to Play with and Screw with their Young impressionable Minds! LOL


----------



## Guywithmonsters (Oct 13, 2015)

Myra Mains
[QUOTE="Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Where the heck did our Summer go?
> It's almost the end of Summer ( Or that is what we think, once Labour Day rolls around, and the Kids go back to school ) and have not really done very much at all, besides "JUST" thinking about what I am wanting to do, this year.
> Yup.....I feel the anxiety starting up, already! lol
> ...


I'm totally "behind" on getting stuff done for Halloween but I am behind to some extent every year. LOL

We adopted a pup who has some issues so I've got less attention/time than usual so I'm scaling things back a little this year. It will still be fun for me to build and the kids to experience so it is all good. ;-)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My biggest worry is what to expect from the weather this year. A rainy day/evening will not be good for what I have planned. This is kind of true for every year I've set things up that year but more so this year since I have a lot of dino props and other setups planned. The uncertainty for me is what is most stressful. And totally out of our control.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My biggest worry is what to expect from the weather this year. A rainy day/evening will not be good for what I have planned. This is kind of true for every year I've set things up that year but more so this year since I have a lot of dino props and other setups planned. The uncertainty for me is what is most stressful. And totally out of our control.


You are soooooo right about the fact, that the weather, is totally out of our control.
We live in the Pacific Northwest, and "RAIN" is usually the norm for us all up here.
That is why one can never ever go wrong, by focusing on a Spooky grave yard, as your Theme and your Haunt.
Rain just adds to the effect of any grave yard, and there is really nothing in there, that doesn't look that much better, on a Dark and Gloomy rainy night.
My only concern is for the Little TOTs and their parents, when it comes to their Safety, while crossing the streets, on those kinds of rainy miserable nights.
You can't really Stress about the things, that are out of our control, such as the Rain.
But......I do know what you mean.
It's just so much more pleasant and enjoyable for everyone, when the Moon is out and the skies are free of clouds.
Let's keep our Fingers crossed for the best.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

We traditionally put it all out the first weekend in October (build weekend is fun but a little hectic). Then we take it all down the first Saturday after Halloween is over. 

About the stress ... I tend to have projects that fit into 3 categories:

I can do it, I have done it before, it's just a matter of putting in the time.
I think I can do it, I've done something like this before ... sort of ... need to put in the time and figure out a few new things along the way.
Whoo-baby. I have not done this before, I'm not sure if I can do it, but it is SO COOL that I want to try.

Projects like #1 are not much stress (new tombstones, BTDT). Projects like #2 are actually enjoyable stress - I have corpsed before but have I corpsed a bunch of heads to make a cemetery fence with? Nope. Can't wait to get done with work-day chores so I can put in an hour each night.

Projects like #3 are the bad stress. At least they can be when the days are shrinking and the problems with the design seem to be growing. 

I have to limit myself to one #3 type project a year. I learn the most from them but if I have too many it gets too chaotic and starts to suck the fun right out of it all.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Engineerchic said:


> We traditionally put it all out the first weekend in October (build weekend is fun but a little hectic). Then we take it all down the first Saturday after Halloween is over.
> 
> About the stress ... I tend to have projects that fit into 3 categories:
> 
> ...


I was just thinking, that if you have enough time to actually think about, what category you are going to put your projects into, then you obviously have all the time in the world, to get them all done! LOL
Yes....I know what you mean, or I know what you are trying to say, but.....Just do them, and see how you make out.
As one of our other Haunters said, if you get them done....you get them done....if not, No Big Deal.
No one will notice the difference, anyways.
I guess it would be a lot different for those, that don't have tons of stuff already, as most of us have.
For us, we always try to ADD to our Haunt each and every year, with something New and Eye Catching.
But.....do you really think, that anyone ( But Us ) will ever notice, that we did not add that extra Prop or that extra Light or that extra Fog machine?
Hell NO!
When I talk about the Stress of Halloween, I am not talking about Halloween in itself, and the setting up and the breaking down, and the making everything perfect,I am just talking about the Stress that we all Feel, by the things that we "could have ADDED" and could have Built, if we had only started way back on November the 1st of 2018. lol
As we get closer and closer to October the 1st.......we start to think......Ya.....If I start tonight, and phone in sick for the next two days, and Lock myself in the Workshop over the Labour Day weekend, I will get a really good start on at least ONE of the things, that I was wanting to have built, by last March. LOL
Basically we all have a Month to go, to get all the final touches done, and then its....Let the Show Begin!
Lets keep everyone Posted on how we are doing, and if we are all going to make it, and if not.....How close did you get?
The Clock is Ticking Down!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Myra Mains Haunters 

Love this idea! 

Status:

Build 5 foot moon prop
Build gypsy tent (might help if I finish buying supplies)
Buy one last prop 
Finish painting ghost fruit.
Start painting poison apples.
What’s everyone else got?


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

Last year I discovered all the great ideas floating around on Pinterest, etc. and made a couple 6 ft "ghouls" and put them in my yard last year. We get about 200 kids in our neighborhood so you either commit or hide (I've hid before...), and I got great response from the neighbors & visitors and also realized I needed to do things like better lighting and such around my decorations. So in the middle of the night in early July I came up with a much grander plan of a pirate scene in my front yard for this year - wanted better lighting and more things that people could do "selfies" with. And literally planned the whole thing in my sleep and started buying the non-buildable pieces in mid July. By August, I had most of the basic pieces and tested my lighting & background stuff (looping video of a storm for behind my "ship"). Then I was notified by my boss that the market changed and my company's pipeline (we are a marketing / tech agency) is way down and I'm scheduled to be laid off on Sept 25. So now I'm trying to keep my expenditures down until I get another job lined up. Also I knew I wouldn't be able to start the big building projects until it cools down - I live in Phoenix. So I'm feeling the pressure because I have a lot of painting to do, and if I have the time, I also want to make giant octopus tentacles to be attacking my "pirate ship". But additionally, if I can get all that built, I don't really have a lot of room to store any of it when Halloween is over. I hate the idea of creating a really cool prop and then having to throw it away because it doesn't fit anywhere until next year. 

Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

We just moved into a house we had built this June...and a neighborhood that is around 10 years old, and MUCH MORE conducive to Halloween yard haunts, with tons of kids for trick-or-treating. I have so much front and side yard (I live on a curve), that I'll be spending the next five to ten years building stuff just to fill it!

I get stressed if I don't start working on stuff early, so I took advantage of some sales, got a ton of materials, and have gotten to work on the haunt for the new yard.

I managed to build around eighty feet of cemetery fencing (following many others who have made them out of 1x2 furring strips and 1/2" PVC), complete with finials. Still have to paint them, but they are DONE! Next up is a fence column or two with lantern lights on top, then rebuilding my skeletal grave diggers that got destroyed six years ago on a monsoon of a Halloween. I am pumped!

I wish you all much luck, motivation, and less stress for this Halloween season!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Meadow said:


> @Myra Mains Haunters
> 
> Love this idea!
> 
> ...


What is "ghost fruit"? I have to know! Are you painting fake fruit glow-in-the-dark or for black light f/x?


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

As of now I'm not stressed at all. If anything I might be working on my Halloween a little earlier than usual. 

Last year I hastily set up my animatronics and stuff in the garage for a small haunted house type thing since it decided to rain on Halloween. It went over so well that I will be doing the haunted house through the garage again regardless of weather. Graveyard and gargantuan spider, etc will stay out in the yard but my main stuff will be inside. I figure if everything is out in the yard as I had planned to do last year, they see everything coming up the street and it's not really as scary then. Now they have no idea what they are walking in to. Since it's the plan this year, I have time to do it up much better by making walls and everything. Last year it was animatronics mixed with my usual car and tool garage. This year I'll be hiding that stuff a bit to make sure the focus is on the stuff I want everyone to see.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm just so darn excited! I love this time of year! All of my friends have been wonderful too....they finally get why I am so giddy all the time. I get constant questions about what I am going to be doing this year.

Goals:
Laser swamp - going to be contained on a corner of our front porch
Spider web covered entrance to house - using the frame from our temporary Harbor Freight garage and beef netting
Putting animated props on a sequence - have 4-channel prop controllers and pir sensors to wire up

Can't wait to see everyone's pictures and videos of what they have done!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Stress isn't the right word. I love building the props, shopping the stores for Halloween stuff and watching the forum get busy. But it seems there is always stuff that pops up to take away an evening, day or weekend from my build. 'Normal' people just don't understand it. I do an Oktoberfest weekend every year, and as much as I love getting away and enjoying some quality German Bier, I mark it as a weekend lost. Had to go out of town for my Nephew's wedding = weekend lost. I'm Scout leader and we have a huge fund raiser / hike / Campout in October = weekend lost. Going away this weekend to the Michigan U.P. for 'rest and relaxation' = weekend lost.

I'm a very focus, task oriented 'planning' person. Even when I'm getting away for a good time, it interrupts my plan which bothers me. I can't help it. Not to mention, all my friends start asking in July (with a joking tone) "Have you started planning your Halloween decorations yet". I just smile and chuckle, when I want to slap them up the head and go "look dummy, I started planning this years decorations on Nov 1st LAST YEAR, just like every other committed Haunter"

The fact is, when I'm planning, building, painting, cutting and assembling my gruesome creations I find it relaxing. I usually have music over the speakers or headphones, I'm in the zone. I'm at peace with my props and fellow mad scientists. So my upcoming Haunt and all the work that goes into it is not stressful, everything that gets in the way of it is!

"A bad day haunting is still better than a good day working!"


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Therewolf said:


> Stress isn't the right word. I love building the props, shopping the stores for Halloween stuff and watching the forum get busy. But it seems there is always stuff that pops up to take away an evening, day or weekend from my build. 'Normal' people just don't understand it. I do an Oktoberfest weekend every year, and as much as I love getting away and enjoying some quality German Bier, I mark it as a weekend lost. Had to go out of town for my Nephew's wedding = weekend lost. I'm Scout leader and we have a huge fund raiser / hike / Campout in October = weekend lost. Going away this weekend to the Michigan U.P. for 'rest and relaxation' = weekend lost.
> 
> I'm a very focus, task oriented 'planning' person. Even when I'm getting away for a good time, it interrupts my plan which bothers me. I can't help it. Not to mention, all my friends start asking in July (with a joking tone) "Have you started planning your Halloween decorations yet". I just smile and chuckle, when I want to slap them up the head and go "look dummy, I started planning this years decorations on Nov 1st LAST YEAR, just like every other committed Haunter"
> 
> ...


This is so me too.

I have spent the past 35 or so years of my life doing for others and doing so little for myself, which I do not resent at all, but now I need more me time especially now that my kids are all grown and have either left or are leaving the nest. Working on my builds is more for me than anyone else. I am happy to share my builds with others so they can enjoy them too, but they are mostly for me. I try and plan builds that I know I should be able to complete between Nov. 1st, and Oct. 31st. though I don't usually start building until around Feb. I even try to figure in time I will not be able to work on builds like the occasional weekends away, or working on other projects, (like gardening or doing some minor remodeling of the house) and normal life things when deciding what I want to build. So when unexpected events come up that I had not planned for it stresses me out as that is time away from working on my builds. I know that others will not know if I didn't get something completed, but I would know and it would be disappointing to me.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

@HauntedWyo "don't usually start building until around Feb"
- This made me smile. I started a build on Valentines day a few years ago, and everybody thought I was joking.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Therewolf said:


> @HauntedWyo "don't usually start building until around Feb"
> - This made me smile. I started a build on Valentines day a few years ago, and everybody thought I was joking.


If I don't start in February, then I am behind before I even start a build. This year I wasn't able to start until April and I was already stressing out about having enough time to complete things. People think I am crazy to be working on Halloween stuff on Valentine's Day, or Easter, or St. Patty's Day or any of the Holidays between Feb. and Oct. They think I'm even crazier when I ask for gifts such as motors, or certain tools, or building supplies for props for Christmas, V-Day, and Mother's Day. I don't need another bathrobe, I need a deer motor. I don't need another rose bush, I need a hot knife, I don't want a fancy dinner out and a bouquet of flowers, I'd like some lumber or wig heads instead.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Dunno if I'd call it stressed, but I'm a bit peeved at this Dorian fellow for quite possibly ruining my plans for some extra days off I have coming up. The hurricane is slated to make landfall in mid-Florida on Monday. We're clear up on the Panhandle, so who knows if it will eventually make its way across the Gulf of Mexico towards us or not. Even the vague threat makes me hesitant to drag out all my haunt gear as I'd planned for those days off.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Stressed...idk. Worried, yes. I've been having a flair up of one of my illnesses this past month and I've finally started getting better, but it's always iffy. I'm not able to see the doctor till the end of Sept so, fairly worried about how many "good" days I'll have to run out and hunt stuff down at stores. I had a good day yesterday and hit a local Dollar Tree. They had some stuff out which I promptly bought but IMO they still didn't have everything up so I guess that's a good sign that I haven't missed anything by being so sick this past month.

But maybe I'm not stressed out yet because I don't really "do" anything past decorate a few rooms. I don't do a haunt and I don't decorate the yard and house. I suppose if I did I'd be more stressed out because I'd have a thousand things to do.

As someone who often stresses and worries over things and has various issues with going out and doing things, try and relax, take it slow and know your limits. We all love Halloween, so make sure you enjoy it.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

I started shopping the day after Halloween for this years display and have been doing it all year.. The time has gone by so quick. Not yet stressing but I do have a ton to build. (70 more feet of intricate fencing and building a full size UFO.) YIKES.. Thankfully, I have most of the supplies needed but we are doing some house remodeling as well so that is taking up so much of my time. I do not put out at least 50 percent of my things until Halloween morning due to rain. I have so many animatronics, fog machines and other things that would get destroyed by the rain. So when 8:00 p.m. comes on Halloween night (Our TOT hours are from 5-8) , I pull in all of that in to our garage..So much work..


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

OldLordSkull said:


> We just moved into a house we had built this June...and a neighborhood that is around 10 years old, and MUCH MORE conducive to Halloween yard haunts, with tons of kids for trick-or-treating. I have so much front and side yard (I live on a curve), that I'll be spending the next five to ten years building stuff just to fill it!
> 
> I get stressed if I don't start working on stuff early, so I took advantage of some sales, got a ton of materials, and have gotten to work on the haunt for the new yard.
> 
> ...


@OldLordSkull - a little of the topic here, but I'm in the middle of building 80' of fencing myself. I've had a running update on another thread. Feel free to drop in some pics and updates over there. Would love to see your take on the build. https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/fences-and-posts.46994/page-4#post-2531594


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Meadow said:


> I think when we say STRESS, @Myra Mains Haunters you are totally right that we all see that word a little differently. I know when I’m stressed, I don’t function well. The clock is ticking, no doubts about that. It does seem like I was seriously counting down the days a week ago going wow, Halloween is like 150 days away! Now I’m thinking I need to get my backside in gear.
> 
> When I think of Halloween, I always think of it as this major puzzle. Like how to do I get it all to work and be cohesive? Yes, in the end I’m just putting crap in my yard, but man it’s such a short window when you do the “Pop-Up Halloween”. I think for all of us, big and small haunters, we just want a display we can be proud of. And also... please don’t let it suck.
> 
> We were in the garage last night sorting and planning. One thing I did realize last night was in my brain I thought I had all these projects to do. In reality, I think we bought so much last year I have misjudged all that needs done. Made me wonder if some of the slightly anxious feelings are just poor planning. I’ve narrowed it down to two major projects (major to me anyways cause I don’t know that we have the skills to pull it off) and one smaller one that’s just me painting more spooky fruit. They might not be much to others but I don’t want to screw them up. Crossing fingers for success. ??


Hate to break it to you, but Halloween is only 62 days away!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Therewolf said:


> Stress isn't the right word. I love building the props, shopping the stores for Halloween stuff and watching the forum get busy. But it seems there is always stuff that pops up to take away an evening, day or weekend from my build. 'Normal' people just don't understand it. I do an Oktoberfest weekend every year, and as much as I love getting away and enjoying some quality German Bier, I mark it as a weekend lost. Had to go out of town for my Nephew's wedding = weekend lost. I'm Scout leader and we have a huge fund raiser / hike / Campout in October = weekend lost. Going away this weekend to the Michigan U.P. for 'rest and relaxation' = weekend lost.
> 
> I'm a very focus, task oriented 'planning' person. Even when I'm getting away for a good time, it interrupts my plan which bothers me. I can't help it. Not to mention, all my friends start asking in July (with a joking tone) "Have you started planning your Halloween decorations yet". I just smile and chuckle, when I want to slap them up the head and go "look dummy, I started planning this years decorations on Nov 1st LAST YEAR, just like every other committed Haunter"
> 
> ...


You said it exactly, each year say starting earlier but crap always comes up and work on call 24/7 doesn't help. I work long days with an hour + drive each way and construction has been really bad so even longer so weeknights are pretty much out. Then the wife doesn't help wanting to go places. Last weekend camping, this weekend insistent that we go to the zoo and to the beach, next weekend starting Thursday wants to camp again. Need to a bunch of work to my car as been taking hers in a couple of weeks, she needs to take grandkids to preschool so she needs her car back. Then after me about going through my halloween stuff to figure out what I want to take out to the campground so I can leave other stuff at home. I know this part she is trying to think of me but not wanting to go places. I really need to get the shelter up that I use and do some testing with the fogger and chiller which need to be redone, as between the big fogger and the 2 dragons I had way to much and had a couple of whiteouts as it wasn't dissipating like it should have.


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm stressed. I always have these grand ideas but it is so hard to execute them by yourself. I love building props. Even though I'm new to it I think they are coming out pretty good. Life just gets in the way sometimes. Back to school with the kids, one of them being college. I think things are really starting to settle. I just have to find some time and get it done.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

xredge said:


> You said it exactly, each year say starting earlier but crap always comes up and work on call 24/7 doesn't help. I work long days with an hour + drive each way and construction has been really bad so even longer so weeknights are pretty much out. Then the wife doesn't help wanting to go places. Last weekend camping, this weekend insistent that we go to the zoo and to the beach, next weekend starting Thursday wants to camp again. Need to a bunch of work to my car as been taking hers in a couple of weeks, she needs to take grandkids to preschool so she needs her car back. Then after me about going through my halloween stuff to figure out what I want to take out to the campground so I can leave other stuff at home. I know this part she is trying to think of me but not wanting to go places. I really need to get the shelter up that I use and do some testing with the fogger and chiller which need to be redone, as between the big fogger and the 2 dragons I had way to much and had a couple of whiteouts as it wasn't dissipating like it should have.


Understand the 24/7 on call and commute. Live in NW Indiana, take the train into Chicago almost every day. 1.5 hours each way.


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

Therewolf said:


> Understand the 24/7 on call and commute. Live in NW Indiana, take the train into Chicago almost every day. 1.5 hours each way.


I'm in NW Indiana too! I was in Hobart, then Wheatfield...and now we're in DeMotte at our new house!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Therewolf said:


> Stress isn't the right word. I love building the props, shopping the stores for Halloween stuff and watching the forum get busy. But it seems there is always stuff that pops up to take away an evening, day or weekend from my build. 'Normal' people just don't understand it. I do an Oktoberfest weekend every year, and as much as I love getting away and enjoying some quality German Bier, I mark it as a weekend lost. Had to go out of town for my Nephew's wedding = weekend lost. I'm Scout leader and we have a huge fund raiser / hike / Campout in October = weekend lost. Going away this weekend to the Michigan U.P. for 'rest and relaxation' = weekend lost.
> 
> I'm a very focus, task oriented 'planning' person. Even when I'm getting away for a good time, it interrupts my plan which bothers me. I can't help it. Not to mention, all my friends start asking in July (with a joking tone) "Have you started planning your Halloween decorations yet". I just smile and chuckle, when I want to slap them up the head and go "look dummy, I started planning this years decorations on Nov 1st LAST YEAR, just like every other committed Haunter"
> 
> ...


The is the best explanation of Halloween stress!
Very well said! LOL


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Tasty Brains said:


> What is "ghost fruit"? I have to know! Are you painting fake fruit glow-in-the-dark or for black light f/x?


Basically our idea was to incorporate the fall harvest into a more spooky way with our witches. So, if a witch was harvesting, what would be funny to find? Think harvest baskets with her. I found an image of gourds cut to look like ghosts so I bought some faux pears, painted them white, and added black eyes and mouths. Now I have ghost fruit. I hadn’t considered a black light for them but since they’re white I’m sure they wouldn’t look bad. Thanks for adding an idea.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

OldLordSkull said:


> I'm in NW Indiana too! I was in Hobart, then Wheatfield...and now we're in DeMotte at our new house!


@OldLordSkull Hello neighbor! Was in Valparaiso, new in Highland this year.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m definitely starting to wish someone on Angie’s List would come finish what’s left! Finished all the small stuff today. Bought the last item needed. Two builds to go. I know it’s only 9/2 but my brain is acting like I need it done tomorrow!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm up each and everyday at 3:30 AM...jump in the Shower immediately....get out....Dry Off / Get dressed etc....make a cup of tea and some Oatmeal ..out the door by 4:30 AM, and in my office by 5:00 AM.
I get home by 4:00 ....back in the Shower....get out.....Dry off....and today went directly into Halloween Mode, still Naked....I headed out onto the patio, to get two sheets of Plywood, to start on another Two New Coffins.
I laid out my lines on their base....made a few changes, and plan on cutting them out, in the next day or two.
I was too tired to risk using the circular saw today.
Being still Naked, no telling, what I might have Cut Off?! LOL
Mind you, I'd need a Diamond Blade, for that! hahahaha!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

First year I'm not stressed, going to just get done what I can get done...this summer was so gross it was impossible to get anything done via Halloween outside. Just got my 20 x 10 canopy up for action tonight to work on a few things.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

My issue is I have family coming the first weekend of October including nieces and they are wanting to see Halloween so i have to be DONE basically a month early. 

NO PRESSURE


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Well went into the weekend pretty confident only to have my moon prop turn into a slight egg. May not exactly be feeling stress, but disappointment is at a high.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Not remotely stressed. Just installed and wired the lighting for our new columns and that all works. All I have to do is paint it and the biggest project for the season is done.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Well went into the weekend pretty confident only to have my moon prop turn into a slight egg. May not exactly be feeling stress, but disappointment is at a high.


I'm sure it will be fine. Not sure where you were planning on displaying it in your yard, but maybe you could put some sort of prop or 2 in front of it a bit to obscure it's shape, but not cover it entirely.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> I'm sure it will be fine. Not sure where you were planning on displaying it in your yard, but maybe you could put some sort of prop or 2 in front of it a bit to obscure it's shape, but not cover it entirely.


Totally. You’re right. It’s only one side and I’m flanking it with 7 artificial Christmas trees to make a forest so if anyone has an issue with it, I guess we can compare it to the one they made. Ha!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> I'm up each and everyday at 3:30 AM...jump in the Shower immediately....get out....Dry Off / Get dressed etc....make a cup of tea and some Oatmeal ..out the door by 4:30 AM, and in my office by 5:00 AM.
> I get home by 4:00 ....back in the Shower....get out.....Dry off....and today went directly into Halloween Mode, still Naked....I headed out onto the patio, to get two sheets of Plywood, to start on another Two New Coffins.
> I laid out my lines on their base....made a few changes, and plan on cutting them out, in the next day or two.
> I was too tired to risk using the circular saw today.
> ...


Good Lord! Put some clothes on!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Totally. You’re right. It’s only one side and I’m flanking it with 7 artificial Christmas trees to make a forest so if anyone has an issue with it, I guess we can compare it to the one they made. Ha!


There ya go, that's the way to look at it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK so now it's September and I'm thinking in Weeks not Days, a bit of panic is setting in. I started a list of things I want to accomplish and all the steps needed to finish each thing (did not do a full list as it was already seeming overwhelming when I stopped).

Picked up some poster board from DT, "Saran Wrapped" one of the feet of my 9-ft T-Rex so I can hopefully make a track in the "earth" of it in some Great Stuff. That was a bit challenging getting it to cover where I needed it to and stay in place (even with the Clingy version). Pulled out the dinosaurs from garage storage and positioned them in the yard where I thought I'll use them so I can map things out for lighting etc down the road. Took photos for a visual. These two smaller T-Rex's I thought were begging to have their photos shared. Love the teeth on them. Should be interesting trying to light everything and hopefully get them to trigger too.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK so now it's September and I'm thinking in Weeks not Days, a bit of panic is setting in. I started a list of things I want to accomplish and all the steps needed to finish each thing (did not do a full list as it was already seeming overwhelming when I stopped).
> 
> Picked up some poster board from DT, "Saran Wrapped" one of the feet of my 9-ft T-Rex so I can hopefully make a track in the "earth" of it in some Great Stuff. That was a bit challenging getting it to cover where I needed it to and stay in place (even with the Clingy version). Pulled out the dinosaurs from garage storage and positioned them in the yard where I thought I'll use them so I can map things out for lighting etc down the road. Took photos for a visual. These two smaller T-Rex's I thought were begging to have their photos shared. Love the teeth on them. Should be interesting trying to light everything and hopefully get them to trigger too.


Is it me or do those little guys just look happy?


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

jimmyMM said:


> Good Lord! Put some clothes on!


LOL.......Our patio is totally Private.
My point was, that I am sooooo obsessed with getting it all done, I didn't even have time to put anything on....and just got right at it.
But.....you can ease your mind, I am always clothed while working on our props!
LOL


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Ok.....so some of you, have a Handle on your Halloween projects, or you guys just have a much better way to deal with STRESS. 
But....as we get closer and closer to Halloween, I really expect this Topic to Blow Up, with input from the rest of us, who are all fighting the Clock....to find the "TIME" to address everything that we need to get done!
We are leaving this Wednesday for 2 "WEEK"S of Sun and Fun, and that takes a HUGE Chunk of "TIME" out of our Halloween build time.
But....as I said before, it is a GOOD kind of Stress, and I find that I LOVE IT!
By the time that we get back.....it will be a FULL ON Push.....to get everything done!
And.....If I don't?
NO BIG DEAL!
That's why they invented "NEXT YEAR"! lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> Is it me or do those little guys just look happy?


You mean like they realize their next meal is standing in front of them?! Lol


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You mean like they realize their next meal is standing in front of them?! Lol


I know they’re technically killers but for some reason they just look happy.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Ok.....so some of you, have a Handle on your Halloween projects, or you guys just have a much better way to deal with STRESS.
> But....as we get closer and closer to Halloween, I really expect this Topic to Blow Up, with input from the rest of us, who are all fighting the Clock....to find the "TIME" to address everything that we need to get done!
> We are leaving this Wednesday for 2 "WEEK"S of Sun and Fun, and that takes a HUGE Chunk of "TIME" out of our Halloween build time.
> But....as I said before, it is a GOOD kind of Stress, and I find that I LOVE IT!
> ...


You got it! There’s always next year and if it rains it all suddenly become next year.

We finished building the moon, now I just have to make the stand and spray paint it. My fortune teller tent is made and figured out tent material with sheets.  Need to paint it. Need to make one last sign I totally forgot about and paint four poison apples. Not at the finish line yet but I can totally see it from here!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

This is the Fun part of the equation for so many of us.
Taking it right down to the Dead Line.....it just gets the Blood Flowing and the Energy level up, that much more.
Its the Fun part...leading up to the Big Night.
We are huge NFL fans, and our Seahawks kicked off the season yesterday afternoon, and I sat down to watch each and every snap of the ball, but.....in somewhat of a Yawner ( the Offense just wasn't clicking for most of the game .....4 Sacks on Wilson!) I headed outside at the Half Time ( Clothed lol) to work on Coffins...and just peaked in everyone in a while to see how the game was going.
"Opening Day" Sunday for the NFL...but......in spite of our Love for the game, our Love for Halloween took centre stage for the most part.
Yup......just got to LOVE this time of the year!
Rain or Shine.....the Show must go on! lol
The Little Kids and the Big Kids are counting on us all, to Pull it Off.....Yet again!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't know if stress is the right word, but my Halloween night plans may take a huge hit due to accepting a different position at work. Gotta see how this all pans out first. And I might still be able to take vaca during the week of, so all is not lost...yet.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

No stress here.I prep all year for this got my foam sticks in for trick or treaters .. buying candy a bag or two at a time.I start decorating my yard the last week of sept ... I want to enjoy my work it’s not just for the onlookers. My inside is decorated pretty much all year fall/ Halloween decor.
I do need to reinforce some static figures but I’ll do that next week.I need to order fog juice from froggey and wait for Sam and Annie to arrive from spirit.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh I do need to start the horror movie/ Halloween moviethon starting oct 1st ??


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Lately feeling like this...

I have four things on my list to do. Okay finished one part but now have two more things I didn’t consider. Scratch off one, add two more. Ok got this other thing which I bought all the supplies for and the realize it would be so much cooler if I did this! Ok two more trips to the store. One more project part to do.

Fairly certain at this point in the game I should be subtracting tasks and not adding. I know I’m not creating a movie set over here but the list seems to take 2 steps forward and 2 steps back. Would really like to CROSS something of that list!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know that feeling @Meadow ! I was going over my list and got around to adding things I knew I needed/wanted to include when I started the list but had quit early. Wanted to feel like I was making positive progress and could stikeout a couple of things that had been done. Sometimes the littlest things can take longer than expected.

Then there's the unplanned for delays that get you sometimes. I ordered something from Walmart that said it was in stock, qty 1 (...I know I wondered about that too), but it processed and I was waiting for the email the next day to pick up. Time to pick up passed and got an email saying it was out of stock and they ordered more and should be in on Thursday. Ok that project got put on hold. Cut my front yard fence poles Sunday, drilled the holes for the eye hooks that will hold the "electrified" wire, and figured I was ready to paint. Nice pleasant temp weather just recently so great to work outside in the yard and of course yesterday and today--windy! Posterboard for some signage, forgotten in my husband's car and he took it to work. Found things to do today but then decided to add Vistor Badges to my dino park and that added a few steps to my list. Oh well while I wait for those items to come in, I still have plenty to keep me busy but in my case it does feel like 1 step forward and 2 steps back lately.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Ghost of Spookie ...So you’ll love this... was bringing in the PVC frame for the gypsy tent and wasn’t paying attention. Didn’t clear the garage door. Top of the frame hit the house and I walked right into it smacking the bajeezus out of myself.

I could deal with stupidity of what I did. But I wanted to scream when I realized I chipped the paint. HA!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Ugh! Spinning my wheels here. I have lots of little things that need fixing. I drive a very small sports car, so I have to wait on hubbie to be home so I can use his truck (or worse, he always wants to go with me........then we end up at breweries or visiting friends). I interviewed a month ago for a job and they "anticipate" getting back to me "within the next week"......always on my mind and I am obsessing over my phone. I have a good job, but this new one would use my new degree and would not require all the traveling I do. It would be nice to know my schedule for the week before the Saturday before it. My youngest son left for basic training yesterday (yes I cried huge ugly tears). The oldest son house inspection for buying his own place was horrible so I feel like he will never move out.
Sorry, whiny post.
Going to try to focus on organizing my spiders, bats, rats, egg sacks, etc... for spider web tunnel today. Also need to hang up the "boys".


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

@Meadow, a big ouch and sorry huh oh about your incident. Hope everything will be okay.

@A Little Odd, I hope your new job comes through for you. That waiting to hear can be stressful in and of itself. I wish your youngest son well in his new adventure in the military. I cried huge alligator tears too when my son went to boot camp and again at his graduation and when he deployed and when he came home. That too is very stressful watching your kiddo head off on to new adventures. I'm sure the right place will come on the market for your oldest and he will be moved out before you know it. I myself would be more stressed in knowing my kiddo bought a place that would cost a bunch extra to make it safe or livable. If he still plans on buying that place after the horrible findings during the inspection, then hopefully he can use that to lower the seller's asking price, or have the sellers take care of the biggest things before he buys it. Good luck with everything and hope that the stress levels drop soon for you.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> @Meadow, a big ouch and sorry huh oh about your incident. Hope everything will be okay.
> 
> @A Little Odd, I hope your new job comes through for you. That waiting to hear can be stressful in and of itself. I wish your youngest son well in his new adventure in the military. I cried huge alligator tears too when my son went to boot camp and again at his graduation and when he deployed and when he came home. That too is very stressful watching your kiddo head off on to new adventures. I'm sure the right place will come on the market for your oldest and he will be moved out before you know it. I myself would be more stressed in knowing my kiddo bought a place that would cost a bunch extra to make it safe or livable. If he still plans on buying that place after the horrible findings during the inspection, then hopefully he can use that to lower the seller's asking price, or have the sellers take care of the biggest things before he buys it. Good luck with everything and hope that the stress levels drop soon for you.


All righty then..... ......back to Halloween we go! LOL
Whew.......I'm surprised and relieved, that you two didn't go off about the Democratic Debates the other night, or how about Global Warming.....that can cause some people great stress?, or for the gamblers out there...will New England win another Super Bowl this year or who should we all place our Bets on?, or the most stressful question for us all.....did Mother Teresa actually prefer her Margarita's on the rocks or with shaved ice? LOL
Keeping to the Halloween Topic?......Errrrrrrrrr........I have to say, that I absolutely LOVE your Two Skeleton Lanterns!!!!
They look soooooooo Great!
Love them both!
Very nice touch, and you have a very good eye for design and balance.
Some peoples decorations, can look so tacky and just over done at times, but you Nailed It......with your "Boys"!
They look Great!
We can all agree that "LIFE" can be very very Stressful at times, no doubt about that.
But being that this is a Halloween Forum.... and not a Dear Ann Landers Forum, we might all want to keep in mind.....where we are at.
The Stress that we are talking about and referring to on this "HALLOWEEN Forum", is pointed solely at our Halloween Haunts and at our Halloween Displays........and whether or not.....we are going to have them all done in time.
Yes......Life has many many different situations that can cause us ALL a lot of Stress......but......the Doctor Phil Forum, might be a more appropriate place for posting those concerns, than here? LOL
In any case,we all hope that your Job comes through for you.
Best of Luck with that.
As far as Halloween goes......I LOVE your "BOYS"!!!!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

ONLY 46 Days until the Big Night!
TIME is definitely running out!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

That big, beautiful full moon ? is definitely giving off major Halloween vibes!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Actually starting to stress out now. Mainly because some life issues are making it hard to get out to stores to buy things. And now that I hit my local Target and saw how unprepared they were for Halloween...yeah...more stressed because now I have to go to Target again...but idk when will be the right time.

I'm going to be nearby to a Target on the 27th...so hopefully that'll work out and I find almost everything...

idk what is going on with Target this year...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am stressing, but I'm also not. I knew months ago that most of my weekends in September would be shot, since I"m on a search & rescue team and I had to give up 2 full weekends for a training course and the 2 other Sundays for review & training with the horses. So I planned for it. I got the headstones / blowmolds / sign / fencing / coffin out of storage and staged on my patio already. The headstones need a few minor paint touchups & the blowmolds need to be scrubbed down, but those are easy after-work projects. Last Saturday, I bribed hubby with coffee & donuts (he's ex-law enforcement, can't you tell?!?! ) and we dug out the skeletons from the back corner of the garage and rearranged / relabelled all the totes so they're up towards the front of the garage and handy. I'll start setting up at least the basic cemetery on 9/28 and fill in the rest at my leisure.
I've done minimal shopping except for buying a few things online that I've seen on here and picking them up in the store - so that's probably a good thing for my bank account!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I can’t really tell if I should be nervous or not anymore. At first I wasn’t and then when I looked at my countdown app today and seeing I got 44 days which is basically 6 weeks I got a little stress-y.

To do list is 11 items, one of which is just to finalize the front yard set up cause I keep changing my mind. Finished fusing the fabric for the tent and added the ribbon embellishments so it’s done. 

By finishing the gypsy tent, I’m officially at 5/11 so 45% done. Going to try to knock out another small task tomorrow. Seems like these tasks are just bleeding on a little more than I’d like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We had rain today! and it was a good downpour!! This is early for us from what I remember for September. With this change in weather I'm concerned for what this might mean for me come end of October. In the past only 1 of maybe 5 halloween nights would get some sprinkles or light rain.

I went and added more projects last week. Decided to have Park badges for everyone. Ordered one of those slot punches and blank plastic badges both of which finally all came in today. Sat down to punch my first badge and it punched the ends of the slot but not the middle no matter what I did to it. grrr. At least I did this early enough to give myself more time to resolve. I called FedEx and the guy there said they had a punch I could come in and use. So off I go tomorrow to see if it's what I need and if it works.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

My projects that I initially planned on building this year are slowly coming to a finish so the stress level there is lowering, but now I am stressing about not having enough stuff to put in my yard this year. Most of the stuff I made this year will be going into the neighbor's yard. I usually have a cemetery and large grim reaper in my yard along with my witches and spooky trees, but because I made cemetery things to go in the neighbor's yard I won't be putting the cemetery back up in mine. Last year I put the witches and spooky trees on one side of my yard and the cemetery and grim reaper on the other side. This year I will put the witches on one side and the spooky trees on the other side. I'm going to have packing tape ghosts on the spooky tree side and I am building a cage with a 3 foot skellie in it that will hang from a gallow that will be on the witches side. I also turned some pink flamingos into vultures to put around the cage and stand. But I just feel like I need more, but I'm not sure what else to add.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Meadow said:


> We do the same thing. Granted mine are all store bought so I doubt mine is as exhausting as yours. Gotta protect those props cause some people cannot handle it. It’s weeks of setting things up in the garage, testing and moving then moving into the yard and yard stakes. Then as soon as Halloween is over, we yank it all out and just drop it in the garage. It’s exhausting but in the end the neighbors think the “pop up” Halloween is great. The one thing I keep getting asked is... where do you put it all?


We start doing the yard usually the 1st of Oct but we have someone staying here so that wont happen. I started the inside of the house today... Its the 16th of Sept.. Again usually start the 1st of Oct but I hope to have the inside done while we are away and someone else is here and then come back and start outside. I usually do the tombstones and the skellie heads hanging from trees and stuff I can leave out in the rain and the last week add more then the stuff that cant stay out ( hopefuly no rain on Halloween) I put up the day of our party and Halloween day and night.. Its all in the basement so its just a matter of doing one thing at a time.. Right now Im not stessed LOL Talk to me on Oct 15th... there is always something that breaks and has to be fixed ~


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Industen said:


> Absolutely, it is like a dream people tell me if it really happened.


I do take everything into the garage after 12 midnight on Halloween The next day there is nothing outside ( and we have alot)


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Industen said:


> I actually put my xmas decorations up Thanksgiving weekend and take them down New Years day. So I leave them up for quite a while. Unlike Halloween day.


We start ours Thanksgiving weekend but leave them u til Little Christmas in Jan


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> I think that most of us do that, or very close to that schedule.
> Christmas is usually or traditionally celebrated over the entire month of December, so getting stuff in place come Thanksgiving weekend, is a pretty basic practice.
> In the past ( When we were all little kids ) , Halloween was just a ONE NIGHT "Flash in a Pan".
> As with some on here, the decorations would go up a day before or the day off, and they would all be gone by the next morning.
> ...


My husband and I dont even have kids.. Although we are the fun Aunt and Uncle of about 15 but they live 30 miles away. We do the halloween stuff for our neighbors and for all the little trick or treaters who show up.. the parents always thank us.. I live on a rural street and there are only 8 homes and we have 2 acres so some of these kids get driven here.. Long after Im gone I hope these little ones will tell their kids "You should have seen the house we used to go to on Halloween "


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Tasty Brains said:


> Reading that at least a couple of the thread respondents literally put their Halloween up the night of and take it down the same evening was like a revelation to me. I love that neighbors are like, "Did that really happen?".
> 
> I intend on starting a full two weeks out, but taking it gradually. First, maybe a couple of hanging ghosts around the perimeter; some pumpkins on the steps, a skelly in the garden; etc. And over fourteen nights getting more and more decorations up. That's baring any hurricane threats, of course. Prime time of the year for them down here in October. I have successfully plucked everything down the night of the past two years. ?


Im in northern Va and we start getting wind and rain so I garbage bag some of the props and others I put out and into the garage if its going to be bad... I have a 15 foot blow up that Ive fixed about 3 times now...


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

HauntedWyo said:


> My projects that I initially planned on building this year are slowly coming to a finish so the stress level there is lowering, but now I am stressing about not having enough stuff to put in my yard this year. Most of the stuff I made this year will be going into the neighbor's yard. I usually have a cemetery and large grim reaper in my yard along with my witches and spooky trees, but because I made cemetery things to go in the neighbor's yard I won't be putting the cemetery back up in mine. Last year I put the witches and spooky trees on one side of my yard and the cemetery and grim reaper on the other side. This year I will put the witches on one side and the spooky trees on the other side. I'm going to have packing tape ghosts on the spooky tree side and I am building a cage with a 3 foot skellie in it that will hang from a gallow that will be on the witches side. I also turned some pink flamingos into vultures to put around the cage and stand. But I just feel like I need more, but I'm not sure what else to add.


Of course we say we are never buying any more but now people give us stuff for birthdays and Christmas I got dino bones for Christmas and my brother gave me a screaming t rex skull last month for a birthday gift lol


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Meadow said:


> You know each year when you see a story about an inflatable getting cut or some even stolen it just makes your heart drop. It’s like why vandalize? Most props are delicate anyways. Probably better to keep them safe. But yes, one night only you got all your eggs in one basket. And little things like is there enough lighting can be challenging. We went as far as to draw up plans for extension cords and even the splitters cause you get one shot. The biggest “stress” for the one night only approach is just making sure you have everything you need.


We live on 2 acres and the entire front of the house probably an acre worth is all halloween set up all in different places My hubby runs all the lights on extension cords all tapes up with led floods he only thing is we cant mow the lawn until ts all down but by then its almost stopped growin Thank God he likes to run lights cause I have no cluegg


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Meadow said:


> @Myra Mains Haunters
> 
> Love this idea!
> 
> ...


Fixing a headless guy who used to hold his head on his arm but his arm broke off and has to be fixed... fixing a 15 foot blow up that blew a motor ( At last I bought it arleady) and putting together some of the stuff we bought that we had to take apart to store


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

gondivin said:


> Last year I discovered all the great ideas floating around on Pinterest, etc. and made a couple 6 ft "ghouls" and put them in my yard last year. We get about 200 kids in our neighborhood so you either commit or hide (I've hid before...), and I got great response from the neighbors & visitors and also realized I needed to do things like better lighting and such around my decorations. So in the middle of the night in early July I came up with a much grander plan of a pirate scene in my front yard for this year - wanted better lighting and more things that people could do "selfies" with. And literally planned the whole thing in my sleep and started buying the non-buildable pieces in mid July. By August, I had most of the basic pieces and tested my lighting & background stuff (looping video of a storm for behind my "ship"). Then I was notified by my boss that the market changed and my company's pipeline (we are a marketing / tech agency) is way down and I'm scheduled to be laid off on Sept 25. So now I'm trying to keep my expenditures down until I get another job lined up. Also I knew I wouldn't be able to start the big building projects until it cools down - I live in Phoenix. So I'm feeling the pressure because I have a lot of painting to do, and if I have the time, I also want to make giant octopus tentacles to be attacking my "pirate ship". But additionally, if I can get all that built, I don't really have a lot of room to store any of it when Halloween is over. I hate the idea of creating a really cool prop and then having to throw it away because it doesn't fit anywhere until next year.
> 
> Decisions, decisions ....


I use those big long waftly hoses that you plug on a drain pipe ( cheap ) as legs for a spider.. They stretch out to about 8 feet.. They would probubly make good octopi legs


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Meadow said:


> Is it me or do those little guys just look happy?


They do!!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Got a little frazzled thinking about my list. Ran out to the garage and painted the poison apples. Scratching another item off just to literally put a line through another item. 6/11 done.


----------



## richgrant (Oct 2, 2016)

Yup. I've already had 'the dream'. It's Halloween evening, dark, ToT's in the street and I haven't got anything ready or setup and I'm going crazy to try and setup before the ToT's get to my house.

Every year, always around early / mid September.

This year I haven't got time to change my setup, so it's the same as last year. Are ToT's going to notice? I doubt it. I need to remember to keep it fun.


----------



## Sam Haynes (Sep 17, 2019)

its just around the corner!!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Well I just added to my work load, so my stress level is rising back up again. I was starting to feel like I could start breathing again now that I am finished or just nearly finished with the things I planned on building this year. However I just kept thinking things were going to look pretty bland in my yard. This morning inspiration hit me and I came up with some more things to do for my yard. So now I have to build around 100 feet of rickety fence, possibly an arbor and make vines and leaves on top of finishing up my FCG, make a packing tape ghost and build a gallow for my caged skellie. Then I need to go over all my older props and see if any need repaired. Why do I keep doing this stuff to myself? Guess I'm not happy if I'm not stressing out.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

richgrant said:


> Yup. I've already had 'the dream'. It's Halloween evening, dark, ToT's in the street and I haven't got anything ready or setup and I'm going crazy to try and setup before the ToT's get to my house.
> 
> Every year, always around early / mid September.
> 
> This year I haven't got time to change my setup, so it's the same as last year. Are ToT's going to notice? I doubt it. I need to remember to keep it fun.


You know you’re a Halloween enthusiast when it’s September and you’re already having haunter’s performance anxiety! I’m sure you have plenty of time and will do something amazing! Hang in there!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@HauntedWyo are you trying to make yourself crazy? You sure you got enough time?

I ran out today and got my wood letters for my sign. Might start painting it tonight. We have been trying to figure out a way to make our yard more “interactive” so we are deliberately putting our harmonica skeleton back so people will “Clap for a Song”. Once I finish this, I have to finalize the front yard. Is it weird that I’m seriously dreading my sketch pad? ?


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I am getting a bit nervous. I have A LOT of work to do since i'm make all the decor for the halloween party i'm hosting. floating candles (yes the ones from Harry potter), lanterns for outdoors, candle holders, maybe wooden planks for the windows.........what else do i need to do? I really need to start making lists for things.........


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@deathrisesagain ALWAYS make a list! And keep it! Sometimes it’s a blast to go back and look at your Halloween notes from the previous year.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> @HauntedWyo are you trying to make yourself crazy? You sure you got enough time?
> 
> I ran out today and got my wood letters for my sign. Might start painting it tonight. We have been trying to figure out a way to make our yard more “interactive” so we are deliberately putting our harmonica skeleton back so people will “Clap for a Song”. Once I finish this, I have to finalize the front yard. Is it weird that I’m seriously dreading my sketch pad? ?


I sure hope I have enough time. I'm working on vines this evening and I am realizing that I need to go get more supplies to make them. Spent the entire morning ripping the slats off of pallets for the fence pickets. I sure hope I got enough pickets, I don't want to spend another morning ripping more slats off of pallets. I will be building the fence in place as I have to work around my flowerbeds.

That is awesome about making your yard more interactive. I'm sure the TOTs will enjoy that. No it's not weird you are dreading your sketch pad. Is it weird that I dread dreaming as when I do dream it's usually about new things to build?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> No it's not weird you are dreading your sketch pad. Is it weird that I dread dreaming as when I do dream it's usually about new things to build?


There’s nothing worse than a haunter with too much time and ideas. I’m flipping through my sketchbook now and looking at all the potentials. Trying to decide. 

Sorry to hear about the vines. Are there EVER enough supplies? Started painting my wood letters tonight and each pack came with two and I’m wondering... should I make two signs? This take something off the list and add one more is slightly counterproductive!


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

A bad back sidelined me for almost two weeks...now I've been hit with a sinus infection that is kicking my butt. Ugh. I have so much to do yet, and the big day keeps creeping closer without me getting anything done. Serenity now!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

OldLordSkull said:


> A bad back sidelined me for almost two weeks...now I've been hit with a sinus infection that is kicking my butt. Ugh. I have so much to do yet, and the big day keeps creeping closer without me getting anything done. Serenity now!


My doctor decided to pile a couple of vaccinations on me yesterday and now I feel like absolute crap. I had plans to finish up my new columns today but that didn't happen. Every inch of my body hurts.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Cephus404 and @OldLordSkull I hope you both get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Is it weird that as Halloween gets closer and closer I’m waffling between telling myself I have plenty of time and then a few hours later saying... is this going to get done? Halloween drama. The struggle is real.


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

@Cephus404 Ugh, hope you feel better soon!

@Meadow Thank you! Slept maybe an hour last night, head wouldn't stop pounding. Off to the minute-clinic as soon as I get the last kid on the bus. Gotta nip this thing so I can get back to the spooky-work!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Meadow said:


> @Cephus404 and @OldLordSkull I hope you both get to feeling better soon.


I'm fine, it's mostly gone. I took the day off, figuring I could get some things done and spent the whole day in bed.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

My biggest display back in 2011 was really the pinnacle of what I wanted to do for years. I planned so much for that one that by the time Halloween day arrived I was stressed and a mess. I also regret to this day that I put my wife through some hell too, even yelling at one point. After that day I vowed never to get that way again about something as insignificant as holiday decorating, a thing that should be fun in the first place. I went smaller for some years to make it easier. As the display is growing again I also keep in mind that no one even starts coming around till 5 anyway. There's time. If it doesn't get done who cares, certainly not them. Gotta keep things in perspective and not sweat the small stuff. I preach that to my daughter and in terms of holiday decorating I practice what I preach. That goes for Christmas too.

Here's that stressful 2011 haunt that we did really enjoy when it was all set up. Quite a fun night.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Cephus404 said:


> I'm fine, it's mostly gone. I took the day off, figuring I could get some things done and spent the whole day in bed.


Seems like it’s that time of year. My son stayed home today and created a mound of snotty tissues. I’m avoiding him like the plague. I swear when you send children to school they go up there, touch everything, don’t wash their hands and lick each other for good measure. ?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Shockwave199 said:


> My biggest display back in 2011 was really the pinnacle of what I wanted to do for years. I planned so much for that one that by the time Halloween day arrived I was stressed and a mess. I also regret to this day that I put my wife through some hell too, even yelling at one point. After that day I vowed never to get that way again about something as insignificant as holiday decorating, a thing that should be fun in the first place. I went smaller for some years to make it easier. As the display is growing again I also keep in mind that no one even starts coming around till 5 anyway. There's time. If it doesn't get done who cares, certainly not them. Gotta keep things in perspective and not sweat the small stuff. I preach that to my daughter and in terms of holiday decorating I practice what I preach. That goes for Christmas too.
> 
> Here's that stressful 2011 haunt that we did really enjoy when it was all set up. Quite a fun night.


You definitely did a lot! Well done! I agree with you that if you get so put out decorating that you’re miserable it’s so not worth it. After all, we all do this cause we remember that thrill of standing on a porch trick or treating! That kid lives on in these displays so it better be enjoyable.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Hit an acrylic paint wall last night while painting letters for my sign. And for some reason none of the color combos are working for me. ?


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Okay, I officially got stressed today. We stopped at Lowes to pick up the paint for our columns. I wanted them to get painted today so I could age them tomorrow and be done. I guess while we were in the store, someone tried to mess with the car and it went into security shutdown. It locked up tight and nothing could get it to start. We called AAA, but while we were sitting in the parking lot, I disconnected the battery to reset the computer and by the time AAA showed up, the car started up again. Wasted my day that I wanted to be painting. Stupid car.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Cephus404 said:


> Okay, I officially got stressed today. We stopped at Lowes to pick up the paint for our columns. I wanted them to get painted today so I could age them tomorrow and be done. I guess while we were in the store, someone tried to mess with the car and it went into security shutdown. It locked up tight and nothing could get it to start. We called AAA, but while we were sitting in the parking lot, I disconnected the battery to reset the computer and by the time AAA showed up, the car started up again. Wasted my day that I wanted to be painting. Stupid car.


How awful! I’m hoping they didn’t do anything to your car. We moved a few years ago and we constantly had people trying to get into our car. Can you get them done tomorrow?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Starting to feel slightly stressed. Had it slightly under control. Had my list getting knocked out and hit a creative wall today cause I don’t know how to mount the moon. Building the table I need tomorrow so I can start painting it and getting that done. The moon and my last sign are all that’s left. Got the front porch done. So that’s my win. Oh wait, still gotta make treat bags! Ha!


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

Putting decorations up the night before - That's awesome! 

I started 3 months ago building in my backyard. Still....not....finished! I'm seriously insane for doing this for a week or two of enjoyment. This photo does not show the side yard (which is 90% complete). However, it's some party!

See my crazy at https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/2019-orgahouse-carnevil.202579/


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Orgarob said:


> Putting decorations up the night before - That's awesome!
> 
> I started 3 months ago building in my backyard. Still....not....finished! I'm seriously insane for doing this for a week or two of enjoyment. This photo does not show the side yard (which is 90% complete). However, it's some party!
> 
> ...


Your set up has me feeling like I need “Yard Haunting for Dummies”! Read through your thread and it’s pretty substantial and amazing. The pneumatics are cool and so over my head! I can totally see how you’d be feeling overwhelmed cause that’s not a haunt, it’s a park!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Orgarob said:


> Putting decorations up the night before - That's awesome!
> 
> I started 3 months ago building in my backyard. Still....not....finished! I'm seriously insane for doing this for a week or two of enjoyment. This photo does not show the side yard (which is 90% complete). However, it's some party!
> 
> ...


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

I would think that this post, would be Front and Centre each and everyday as we get closer and closer to the Big Night!
We just got home from being away on Holidays for the past Two weeks, and I Toss and Turn, all night long while STRESSING about "Everything" that I have to do.
To make matters worse.....our weather really really SUCKS right now, with nothing but pouring down RAIN!
What with working 5 - 6 days per week, and other family commitments, there is only so much Time, to do the things that I am wanting to do.
Yes......I do bring this onto myself, as I should have attacked this, MONTHS ago....but....I didn't and now I am paying for it.
What ever gets done...will get done, as they say.
BUT......I am wanting to do sooooo much more.
Every year I have Fantasies of starting on my Halloween stuff, way back in March....but once our Spring is here.....its time for Spring Skiing.....Cycling.....in May the Harleys come out....in June the Boat comes out....and then in July it is the Lake each and every weekend.
August is for the Sturgis Bike Week and September is for enjoying the rest of the Summer, before it is all gone.
There is just No Time, if you are wanting to enjoy your Life, doing other things.
Did I mention taking off 6 weeks of Holidays per year..and being away?
There is just NO TIME for some one with an active Life Style!
Yup.....Im FEELING the STRESS! LOL


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

only 5 more weekends. Remember that.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Only WE know what wasn't completely, exactly, perfectly correct. The TOTers, they don't know we only put out 50 pumpkins instead of the "normal" 55. They don't know the fogger, clogged 2 hours ago or the batteries are out of power. To the causuals we ALL go over the TOP! Something to try to remember and I would add more, but I'm so behind and time is running out and I've got to start adding power and lights as they MUST go on oct 1st without fail!!!! LOL
Jerseyscare


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I have officially given up, Leave for campground Sunday. Then on top of that there might be a State Government shutdown so if that happens have to go back home and wait until budget passes and park reopens so setting up and taking things out wont happen until we go back out. Then had major issues with car on Friday and between weather and working on it weekend gone and weeknights are a no go for my hours like today probably a 12 hour day with a 1hr drive home. Nothing is sorted out and not sure where everything is as last year I packed up in the rain so things went where they would fit, even with storing things at home. Will have an interesting weeknd, hopefully no rain, but it probably will.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Jerseyscare said:


> Only WE know what wasn't completely, exactly, perfectly correct. The TOTers, they don't know we only put out 50 pumpkins instead of the "normal" 55. They don't know the fogger, clogged 2 hours ago or the batteries are out of power. To the causuals we ALL go over the TOP! Something to try to remember and I would add more, but I'm so behind and time is running out and I've got to start adding power and lights as they MUST go on oct 1st without fail!!!! LOL
> Jerseyscare


Very, Very True, I'm usually touching up lighting just before things start sometimes even don't even make that. But I usually have such a crowd hard to do, plus anymore I look at it as I have the second week to do more which I usually do a little more.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Only WE know what wasn't completely, exactly, perfectly correct. The TOTers, they don't know we only put out 50 pumpkins instead of the "normal" 55. They don't know the fogger, clogged 2 hours ago or the batteries are out of power. To the causuals we ALL go over the TOP! Something to try to remember and I would add more, but I'm so behind and time is running out and I've got to start adding power and lights as they MUST go on oct 1st without fail!!!! LOL
Jerseyscare

I agree.......that "WE" are the "ONLY ONES" that know, what is there, and what is not there.
"We" are the "ONLY ONES" that know if we finished all of our Projects.
"We" are the "ONLY ONES" that know if we got that last coat of paint on the Coffin.
But it is "WE", who will be the "ONLY Judges"... as to how "we" did, when it comes to what "we" had Planned, and what "we" had Delivered.
Yes.....of course, whatever we do, will always be accepted and appreciated, as going "Above and Beyond"of most out there, but.... for "US".......that is never ever good enough, until we get it "ALL" done as to the script.
We just got back from Holidays to a Sunny Resort, and everyone there ,had a different view or value or standard, as to what they were comfortable looking like, while being in the Public Eye.
For myself, my Hair and Makeup and Jewelry, had to be done and on ....every single day, before I would ever consider heading out to the Pool.
Where as others, could really care less.... how they looked to others, and that was the more practiced LOOK.
They just didn't care or don't care......how their Personal display looked to others, and that is Fine.....but for me.....I like to know, that I always take Pride in how I look, no matter where I am at.
But....once again, that is what I expect from my self and from my own Standards.
The same holds True for Halloween, I am not going to just settle for just any LOOK.
I am going to always do my Best.....to make sure, that our Halloween Haunt always LOOKS as good as it can be.
Both of these LOOKS, whether it be your own personal LOOK or the LOOK of your own Halloween Haunt....it just requires putting in an Effort.
Some people can just throw up their arms in the air, and say "OH WELL"..."There is always Next Year" ..So take this LOOK or Leave It, because that is as much EFFORT as I am going to put into it.
I really wish, that I could be that way, but.....its just not in my own DNA.
That is where the STRESS Factor comes in, the STRESS comes from our own personal Expectations.
Whether those expectations are reachable or not......we all do our best to LOOK the Best that we can, when being viewed by the Public.
Doing nothing at all, or doing very very little, is always the easiest thing to do.
But actually CARING....is what takes the Effort and Energy.... that most do not want to put in.
We are "ALL" on this Halloween Forum, because we "ALL" Care!
Yes......the Little Kids will never ever know the difference.
Yes......the Parents will never ever know the difference.
BUT......"WE" will "ALL" Know the difference!
And that is where the Stress comes into Play.
Am I Stressed Out about it?
HELL.......YES!!!!!!! lol


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I have only had 4 days since the beginning of September where it has been cool, enough for me to work outside. Can't even repair stuff because it's too hot most nights and we have another week, at least, of insane hot temps. I am despondent.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

lilibat said:


> I have only had 4 days since the beginning of September where it has been cool, enough for me to work outside. Can't even repair stuff because it's too hot most nights and we have another week, at least, of insane hot temps. I am despondent.


We've had great temperatures but an incredible amount of rain for September here in Oregon. I've been trying to get my garage cleaned out so I can set up for Halloween. I also need dry days to spray paint and use Great Stuff.


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

It's a cool 66°F here today in Northwest Indiana. My wife took the day off of work to take one of our kids to a dental consultation, leaving me to get out in the garage to work ALL DAY. Glorious!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Beginning to think I might have to put out less stuff this year. My knees are absolutely killing me after this build. Still have to staple in the plastic.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

A Little Odd said:


> Beginning to think I might have to put out less stuff this year. My knees are absolutely killing me after this build. Still have to staple in the plastic.
> View attachment 721673


Wow, that looks like quite a bit of work and it looks good. Take care of those knees!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I have so many projects that are only half finished and some that I haven't even started.

My front yard is a mess from being neglected all summer and needs some major sprucing up before I can set up any props. I'm just starting to feel a creeping sense of panic at how close we are to Halloween and so much to do. 

I've been dealing with chronic hip pain that limits my mobility. (I need a hip replacement but just took a promotion at work and have to wait 6 months before I can take sick leave) Normally my amazing GF jumps in a helps with anything I can't do myself, but recently her Etsy shop has been inundated with orders for custom work. We both work full time and she has spent every weekend and most week nights since July just trying to keep up with orders.

It will get done, I have no doubt, but right now it feels so out of reach.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not stressed but I sure am in a funk!

(Warning: Debbie Downer post ahead).

I just can't seem to get my butt in gear. I haven't put up one decoration yet. I've got a girlfriend coming over this weekend to help motivate me.

I'm just not feeling the spirit this year, which makes me feel even worse about it. I hate my boss so I've been job hunting. Interviewed with I think 8 companies over the past month. Some liked me, some I didn't like so it is all coming down to maybe 2. I keep checking my phone to see if I've gotten an offer...….....none yet.

I'm also worried about the timing if/when I get an offer. I always take off Halloween week and I'm already set up for that at this job. But I wouldn't pass on the chance to get out of here!! I'm also going away for my anniversary the week before Halloween. This place doesn't allow you take PTO once you've given notice nor do they pay it out. So that means I'm possibly looking at taking time without pay when I've got over a week accrued.

It stinks. It stinks like moldy cheese.

I'm just hoping if there is an offer I can negotiate the start date and still enjoy my favorite holiday. I loaded the Spooky Songs on my Ipod today and that has been helping to get me in the mood. I'm also in PA where it has been super warm lately, so it doesn't feel like Autumn yet.

I'd love some other suggestions other than scary music and lighting my pumpkin spice candle. Please help me rally!!! I'm in serious need of Spooky Spirit.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Pumpkin215 said:


> I'm not stressed but I sure am in a funk!
> 
> (Warning: Debbie Downer post ahead).
> 
> ...


I'm in a job hunt as well. I have a place that interviewed me, feedback extremely positive, then they decided that the job description might be changing. No timeline on the change. I've turned down some other positions that weren't a good fit. I thought I'd be out by Halloween, but I went ahead and put in my week of vacation. Good luck with the search. It is hard to keep your chin up when in a crappy job.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Pumpkin215 said:


> I'd love some other suggestions other than scary music and lighting my pumpkin spice candle. Please help me rally!!! I'm in serious need of Spooky Spirit.


How about watching one of your favorite thriller movies to help get you in the mood. Maybe drink some hot spiced cider or just cider in general to help make it feel more like fall. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that both you and @A Little Odd land the perfect job.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

A Little Odd said:


> I'm in a job hunt as well. I have a place that interviewed me, feedback extremely positive, then they decided that the job description might be changing. No timeline on the change. I've turned down some other positions that weren't a good fit. I thought I'd be out by Halloween, but I went ahead and put in my week of vacation. Good luck with the search. It is hard to keep your chin up when in a crappy job.


Oh man a crappy workplace can suck the life right out of you. I'm also looking to change employers but most likely stuck until the end of the year due to my husband needing surgery. I keep looking at job postings and fantasizing about quitting. I'm going to throw myself into Halloween preparations starting this weekend, knowing full well I'll never finish everything I have planned...but that's ok! I'm going to have as much fun as I can outside of work. Good luck to both of you in your job hunt!


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

For those of you who cant get in the spirit yet I found personally when we take out all our props and décor from the attic and basement that really does the trick for me. We just bought our first home in February and I've been working on the house almost everyday after work. That can really burn you out, it kind of put me in a rut. So Friday afternoon when my girls come home from school we are gonna go through everything and make a plan for this Halloween. I know that will give me some much needed joy and focus. Plus I am almost done with my kitchen but by no means am I done with the house. The rest will start back up after the Holidays. Thanks for the greatest Halloween website in existence.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

AHHH Halloween first is tomorrow, and I'm not mentally prepared!!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

At campground already,, looks like state government avoided shutdown start bringing stuff out tomorrow for Saturday. Started repainting fence today hoping rain holds out for tomorrow supposed to rain all week. Still waiting on fog fluid looks like just shipped today they were real slow getting it out and made a point it was needed soon. Good thing only work on Wednesday , but no way will have it all done for first week.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

I have sooooo much to do.......I have to built 4 more FULL Size Coffins....and I have to go and TOW our 1967 Cadillac Hearse out of its storage place and bring it home, and set her up.
I was hoping to do so much to her over the Spring and Summer months and ended up doing.....absolutely Nothing to her.
Her Brakes need to be Bled or adjusted in order to drive her and she has a Flat tire on her, as well.
What with work and Long hours, it leaves only the weekends.
YES....I am starting to Feel the pressure and the stress.
But.....that pressure and stress, makes it that much more FUN!
Halloween is on my mind now.....24 / 7.....and I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Well now no longer really stressed, just depressed then with back and shoulder pain ( think tore rotater cuff, went through it with other shoulder) not helping. Was able to pack up Shelter as Government shutdown was diverted, but laying in pieces at campsite. Nothing else is out there yet for Halloween. Before I left to go home and get a load, was going to help our friend set her stuff up but she was missing pieces. Soon after I got home it starting downpouring with thunderstorms which continued off and on all day and night and no stop in the rain, so things are flooded. Supposed to rain all day today and at least part of tomorrow to all day. If I can going to try and get at least the Totes out there today depending on rain to get them loaded. Plus with all the rain figure hook the trailer up to the Jeep to get the trailer up to the road as last time yard was like this got the Suburban stuck since its an HD and weighs alot. Not sure how I'll fill that as stuff is in the back part of the yard right now


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Biggest stress right now is weather. Woke up to a couple of inches of snow yesterday on the ground. It was melted off by the afternoon. Snow is still in the forecast until tomorrow, we are getting a light drizzle of rain right now. Thankfully I have most of my builds done, just needing the finishing touches on a couple. Still have to build my dilapidated picket fencing and the weather is not helping with that. 

Next biggest stress is stressing over what color lights to use on certain scenes and which angle to light them from so as to not shine lights into drivers' eyes that drive past on our busy street. I have not really set up anything in my front flower beds, that are the closet to the street, in years past so hence stressing over the angle of lighting. Hoping the fence will help obscure lights from shining into drivers' eyes. 

I keep re-thinking my layout trying to figure out the best places to put everything. I love my flower beds, but sometimes I regret ever putting them in. The trees in the yard don't make layout easy either.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

So.......I finally got around to pulling our 1967 Cadillac Hearse out of Storage today, and brought her home.
She is making a real Impression ( A Negative One LOL ) with a lot of our Neighbours! LOL
Just wondering, what all of you might think.
Let me give you a bit of History on our Halloween.
We have decorated for the past 20 years here, at our Town Home complex.
We have really Loved decorating the entire complex of only 10 really nice Homes, for years now, and only last year....did we run into any Issues at all.
Those issues were raised by one of the Newer Owners.....who are Asian....and they really do not like Halloween.....at all!
For the very first time ever.....our Strata, wanted us to provide a Detailed Plan......and a Detailed Drawing of our Haunt ( the same one that we have done for year now ) and they wanted the City to sign off on it.....have Inspectors comes out, along with the Fire Marshall.....to make sure that everything was to Code and fell with in the Cities By Laws etc.
They went as far as to say, that we were "Contractors" and due to that, we would need to check with and get signed off by the Workers Compensation Board, in order to do anything.
Like WTF....is happening to our World?
So due to just ONE person, not liking something.......the enter Community and its Children must be deprived of their or of any Halloween memories?
Last year ....we said ...SCREW IT.....and we did absolutely NOTHING at all....for Halloween, and we do mean we did absolutely NOTHING!!!!
We went out to a Movie on Halloween Night, and were not even at Home, to hand out Candy.
Trust us......it RIPPED us apart, not to be decorating for Halloween.
Last year, they were going to allow us, or anyone else.... to Decorate their Patios......BUT....as far as doing our Huge Grave Yard on the Front Lawn......that was forbidden....unless, we had Congress "Pass a Bill", to let us do that.
So for this year......we are thinking that we will have to go with Plan B.
We are still hoping to go with Plan A.......but......it is not looking as if, we will be permitted to do that.....just from what we have seen......sooooo Far! lol
I was sooooo Pissed Off last year, that I decided to do something for Halloween......that they have No Control over or any say in.
And that was.......Why....we Bought the Old Hearse...its just really SPOOKY looking! LOL
It is Insured and Plated and it is Parked directly at the Front Entrance to our Complex, and it has caused some Frantic action around the complex. 
The Hearse is like the ultimate "F#@K YOU"!!!!!! To those that are wanting to wreck Halloween for all of the little kids in our area and in the community.
It has gotten to the point of being absolutely Ridiculous either ONE or a Few can Wreck everything that they do not like.
Christmas / Halloween and even Washrooms are no longer events or places, that are being affected by the NUT JOBS that are out there.
The Hearse is just ONE BIG MIDDLE FINGER, to those.... that try to put a stop to every little kids Halloween memories from ever happening for any of them.
What do you think?
Yes......we LAUGH, as we watch them out there.....taking their pictures and checking to see, if there is a Plate on the Hearse, and we know that come Monday morning....they will be phoning City Hall to see, if there is a By Law against having a Hearse parking in front of our complex. LOL
We do have to admit.....that yes.....we are finding it really FUNNY.....to watch them all Freaking Out over it, but......it is a little Stressful, wondering if they will find some way. to make us Move It.
I can not see how they can, as it is on a Public Street, it is NOT on Strat Property...it is Licensed and Tagged and Fully Insured, so No Laws are being broken there.
It will be interesting to see, where this one is going to go! LOL
The Hearse looks Great by the way.....and everyone ( Besides a few in here ) that walks past......are all Smiling and Laughing as they all stop to look or take pictures!
We will decorate our Patio and use all 12 of Full Size coffins in there, as we make Mortuary out of our Patio.
They were the ones to Wreck Halloween for everyone last year......well.....we are just having some Fun....while giving them Nightmares, and at the same time....sending them a Big FU!
What are your thoughts? 
Stressful or not Stressful?
Funny or Not Funny?
Well Played......or incorrectly Played?
What do you really think?


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

I can not believe that I am the "ONLY ONE"......getting Anxiety attacks ( LOL) as we get closer and closer and closer to Halloween?
Just 22 Days away......and soooooo much to do, and NO TIME to get it all done.
It's the "TIME" needed and required to do it.
Basically......I am needing 3 Good days.....to get it all set up.
I have 4 New Coffins on the go, and who knows.....if they will all get finished or not?
Im thinking about taking 3 days off of work......that would surely help.
I tell ya.....it was sure nice to be soaking up the Sun for two solid weeks last month, but.....it sure cut into our Halloween time.
I just made a new corpse ( Tonight) to go in behind the Drivers seat and wheel of our Hearse.......I got to Borrow a really big Flashing Strobe light from work today....( 12 volt) that will go into a Coffin in the back of the Hearse......it is a Clear Lens unit.....which will be ok.....but.....Im looking for some Green or Purple Plastic lens to cover it with....in order to give it that Creeper Glow.
I have everything that I need......EXCEPT for the "TIME".
22 Days and counting down.
Id like to also put another Halloween type of Cheap strobe...underneath the Dash in the Hearse or on the Floor, so that it lights up the Drivers compartment in the Hearse......in order to show off the Corpse in the Dark of night, to passing by vehicles and pedestrians. 
Every year it is the same old thing.
I swear that I am going to be a lot more organized each and every year, by starting on my stuff in May......but.......if anything.....I am getting WORSE.....not Better! LOL
I really do think, that I LOVE the Stress of Halloween and Christmas.
It would be Boring.....if I had it all done by now. 
Errrrrrrrrrr......that is what I tell myself at least. lol


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

We got the load out complete this weekend - at least almost all of it. My neighbor is still working on a corpse prop and I am working on a demon skeleton. Lighting is mostly done, all the pieces are out but I want to tweak the colors a bit. Something is not quite right with the colors. 

Lots of new arrangements with existing stuff means each day is an exercise in "what shifted? Anybody fall over and need to be staked back up?" But this year went well overall. My neighbor added a creepy clown element (built a 7' tall clown) so that is awesome. Just tired right now


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I am beyond stressed right now and running solely on fumes just trying to get things finished. It's all the darn little things that seem to take the most time and time is definitely running out. Darn weather isn't helping much either. Have 6-12 inches of snow in the forecast for Wed. and Thurs. this week and is not going to make it easy trying to do outside stuff.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*not at all. I started decorating august 14th and was done in 3 weeks and I took my time.*


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

What, me worry?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How is this for what can go awry. San Francisco Bay area (9 counties) are in a high wind advisory starting tonight through I think they said Thursday. High fire danger. So our power company, PG&E who already had 2 horrible wildfire events and had to file for bankruptcy over one of them so far, has said they are going to be preemptively shutting down power to the area. Really! Just heard on the news that they've made that determination to shut down (not sure where yet). I suspect we have a number of members living in this area so it if suddenly gets really quiet on here that maybe part of the explanation.

OK so now I'm feeling a bit more stress...









PG&E Confirms It Will Shut Off Power To Quarter Million Bay Area Customers


A wind advisory and red flag warning have Pacific Gas & Electric officials considering cutting the power beginning early Wednesday morning to about 250,000 Bay Area residents as a safety precaution.




sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

HauntedWyo said:


> I am beyond stressed right now and running solely on fumes just trying to get things finished. It's all the darn little things that seem to take the most time and time is definitely running out. Darn weather isn't helping much either. Have 6-12 inches of snow in the forecast for Wed. and Thurs. this week and is not going to make it easy trying to do outside stuff.


6 to 12 inches of Snow?
OMG!!!!
It sounds as if, you might want to change your Theme to an Abominable Snowman Haunt or a Scary Christmas Krampus theme?
Dealing with our RAIN in the Pacific Northwest is bad enough for the little Trick or Treaters, but having them and their parents slushing through SNOW, is just not right.
Hope the weatherman is wrong about your SNOW.
BUT.....when is the weatherman ever Wrong?
Always! LOL


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> 6 to 12 inches of Snow?
> OMG!!!!
> It sounds as if, you might want to change your Theme to an Abominable Snowman Haunt or a Scary Christmas Krampus theme?
> Dealing with our RAIN in the Pacific Northwest is bad enough for the little Trick or Treaters, but having them and their parents slushing through SNOW, is just not right.
> ...


Well when it comes to forecasting weather here in WY the weatherman is more often wrong than right. Often times the most accurate forecast is, "we have weather, whether you like it or not." LOL So far though the weatherman seems to be right in that we are going to get snow as it is lightly snowing now. I just hope they are wrong about how much snow we are supposed to get. We have been lucky the past few years to not have snow on Halloween and our luck may be running out. We usually have to buy or make costumes that can fit over snowsuits and or winter jackets. One year when my kiddos were younger we not only had over a foot of snow on the ground, the temps were hovering just above zero degree with the wind chill factor. It was too cold to take the kids out to go door to door so the nursing homes and senior apts. got hit hard that year with TOTs.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> How is this for what can go awry. San Francisco Bay area (9 counties) are in a high wind advisory starting tonight through I think they said Thursday. High fire danger. So our power company, PG&E who already had 2 horrible wildfire events and had to file for bankruptcy over one of them so far, has said they are going to be preemptively shutting down power to the area. Really! Just heard on the news that they've made that determination to shut down (not sure where yet). I suspect we have a number of members living in this area so it if suddenly gets really quiet on here that maybe part of the explanation.
> 
> OK so now I'm feeling a bit more stress...
> 
> ...


I can see where that would be stressful. Between the high temps, the high winds and the blackouts it would be difficult to get any work done on your Halloween decor. I would gladly send you some of my cool temps and moisture if I could.


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

I am so stressing out.. I have had a 2 1/2 month chronic sinus infection that has turned into much nastier things. My BFF is flying out to see me for Halloween and I have nothing done. I know that it will get done but I am WAY behind...I was so excited the day after Halloween and started shopping for this years theme all this year.. I will get it done, but i am STRESSED.. UGH


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Still have power since I’m in south bay area but those north of us have had it shut off. Honestly right now hard to focus on anything but what supposedly will be when ours gets shut off either around noon today or possibly deferred to later in day as expecting strong winds tonight into tomorrow. Worse than shut off is what they say will likely be days of inspections before power can be restored. I’ll miss connection to “outside world” probably as much as warm showers/hair dryer/warm food. Definitely scarier than anything halloween.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I suffer from anxiety and depression, so I force myself to not get too worked up over Halloween. I go way out and beyond what my neighbors do for blocks, so I know what I do is impressive even if I'm missing stone a or didn't finish project Y.. I start getting it on the lawn in late September and put things up and out as I find the energy and time. If I don't get to it, oh well. I want to be excited and motivated by what I put out, not freaked out and paralyzed. Whatever I do _will_ be enough.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Power just went out here about 10:45p. Not sure when it will be back. High winds expected tonight but that’s it but they won’t restore power possibly for days. This sucks.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Power just went out here about 10:45p. Not sure when it will be back. High winds expected tonight but that’s it but they won’t restore power possibly for days. This sucks.


Man that totally sucks. I hope you have some sort of backup and won't be in the dark all that long.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

This is pretty minor, but now that it's down to crunch time, I'm only slightly concerned about shipping times, should I discover I still need to get something online. But, I did a decent job of pre-planning the yard haunt this year, and will be happy enough with whatever comes of things. ?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Where the heck did our Summer go?
> It's almost the end of Summer ( Or that is what we think, once Labour Day rolls around, and the Kids go back to school ) and have not really done very much at all, besides "JUST" thinking about what I am wanting to do, this year.
> Yup.....I feel the anxiety starting up, already! lol
> Seriously, I do.
> ...


Would love to see pics when your set up, especially the hearse!???‍♂


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Tasty Brains said:


> This is pretty minor, but now that it's down to crunch time, I'm only slightly concerned about shipping times, should I discover I still need to get something online. But, I did a decent job of pre-planning the yard haunt this year, and will be happy enough with whatever comes of things. ?


If it isn't here by the middle of September, I don't need it. I work ahead so I never have to stress in the end.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

smustang2003 said:


> Would love to see pics when your set up, especially the hearse!???‍♂


You bet.....I have been slowly picking away at stuff....and it is slowly starting to come together.
I was not intending to do anything to the Hearse as far as washing it or making it look better.
But this morning, I decided to redo the Roof on her.
She has been Leaking through her Roof for the past while, and what with our Fall Rains here and Winter just around the corner, I decided to Redo her Roof today....by Rubberizing her Roof.
I used that Tough Stuff "Box Liner" that they use in the Boxes of Pick Up Trucks, as it is "Tough" and it is Waterproof.
I am sooooo glad that I got off my ass and forced myself to do it.
Now....I can rest easy, when ever it pours outside.
Next.....I wired up her Strobe Lights this afternoon and finally put her Coffin in the back.
I am going to hide my Large Deep Cycle 12 Volt Battery ( That was used in one of the Big Kenworths at work ) in the Coffin, and just use 12 Volts for all of her lighting.
I was wanting to run an extension cord out to her, so that I could run all kinds of props in her, such as a Fog machine and things like that....but...decided against it, as Cords are always a Trip Hazard for the little kids and the big kids alike.
I also bought 22 Pumpkins this morning, to use through out our Haunt, plus I will donate a few to some of our Neighbours.
I bought two more Skeletons yesterday from Home Depot, that will be used in the Hearse.
Right now, I have a Scary looking Dummy sitting behind the Drivers seat ( NO.....Not ME...another Dummy!).
I just came in from turning on the Strobe Lights inside the back of the Hearse....it looks OK.....for a quick set up, but once my Green LED Strobes come from Ebay, the inside of the hearse will really POP!
I was in the back of the hearse just now.....hooking it up, and some neighbours kids were checking out the Hearse, without having any idea that I was inside the back of it.
When they started to peer through the Back Window......trying to see what was inside......I just suddenly Banged on the Glass.......and they all took off SCREAMING!!!!!! LOL
I have to be honest with you, and say......that the Hearse, still Freaks me OUT, when ever I get into the back of it!
Its just Plain CREEPY, no matter which way you look at it.
She CREEPS ME OUT......BIG TIME!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

@Myra Mains Haunters, if you can find it, you should play The Hearse Song near or from the inside of the hearse.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

The Hearse Song?
Can't say as I have ever heard about it or heard it?
Im not really a Song person, when it comes to Halloween.......for me "SOUND" is where it is at.
Initially if I was going to play any song at all.....it would be the Theme song from the Munsters.
But.....that would be really CORNY ...and ......the sad part is, how many are ever going to know that it is from the Munsters except for those of us, who grew up back then.
I was thinking of having some SOUNDS of Whispers coming out of the Hearse?
Come to think of it......it just struck me now......is it possible to make our own Ghostly recordings or Sound Tracks?
That would sure work!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

This is one variation of The Hearse Song.






First time I really remember hearing this song I was in 3rd or 4th grade. Now every time I see a hearse go by this song pops into my head.

I'm sure you could make your own Ghostly sound track. If not there is someone on the Halloween Music page that is offering to make some sound effects for others. I tagged you in the post.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Beyond stressed. Tried to get my yard in order last week & fell. Don't think I broke anything in my foot but still hurts but I'm attempting outdoor decorating some tomorrow. Work inside Tues. since it is supposed to shower & then back out Wed. through Fri. My inside is pretty disorganized at this time of year since I work outside during the summer & trying to get both in order is a chore. I will have stuff up but wanted to make a few things that aren't probably going to make it this year. Still should have enough new to freshen it up though (as long as I don't fall again).


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions to get into the spirit. It helped! I refurbished my coffin the other weekend. It was still warm outside so I propped it up and played my spooky tunes playlist.

No job offers yet.  The one I really wanted I found out I lost to an internal candidate (and those are hard to beat). But at least now I'm not stressing about giving notice/taking time off for Halloween. I'll be here over my favorite holiday and that is ok because I get a nice 2 week break.

So I keep plugging away at both! The search and decorating. Pretty much wrapped up the decorating this past weekend. It is still very warm in PA for fall. The leaves aren't really changing much yet. 

Hang in there, fellow haunters!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Time is running out!
Im feeling it again, the STRESS that is.
For a while there, I was doing OK....but now....what with working 5 - 6 days per week and our Weather....nothing but "RAIN"......I am feeling the STRESS of having to do sooooo much, but with very little FREE TIME to do it all in.
You Haunters have to be FELLING IT!
I sure am!!!!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Right now my biggest stress is weather and getting the lights just right. The weather is keeping me from being able to put out some of my stuff. Thankfully it's just the small stuff that completes a scene, but it still would be nice to be able to put it all out now and be done with it all. Lighting always stresses me out. What I think looks good in my head doesn't always look as good in execution. Finding the right placement of the lights is also a struggle.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well its over for me, a few days ago I went in the basement and started digging the Halloween totes out. Then I had 2 doctors appointments, and I had to go pick up additional compression socks. The day I spent in the basement I knew I over did it but just kept going. A huge boil formed from the socks and wrap and that happened 2 inches below my already infected sore. Now everyone is excited and Monday I have to report into wound care because the whole thing is getting worse. News from the people I saw the other day was stay off that leg, get in bed elevate it and stay there. I have diabetes so when I get any kind of sore its a big problem. So yesterday hubby and Jerry put all the Halloween stuff back in where it came out of and told me no Halloween this year. So I'm in bed and my plans to finally get to dig into all those boxes of new stuff I bought the last 4 years is still not gonna get seen. I need to find a new family!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Muffy said:


> Well its over for me, a few days ago I went in the basement and started digging the Halloween totes out. Then I had 2 doctors appointments, and I had to go pick up additional compression socks. The day I spent in the basement I knew I over did it but just kept going. A huge boil formed from the socks and wrap and that happened 2 inches below my already infected sore. Now everyone is excited and Monday I have to report into wound care because the whole thing is getting worse. News from the people I saw the other day was stay off that leg, get in bed elevate it and stay there. I have diabetes so when I get any kind of sore its a big problem. So yesterday hubby and Jerry put all the Halloween stuff back in where it came out of and told me no Halloween this year. So I'm in bed and my plans to finally get to dig into all those boxes of new stuff I bought the last 4 years is still not gonna get seen. I need to find a new family!


So sorry to read this. Take care of yourself and lets hope that 2020 will be the year that all your decor sees your yard.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Muffy said:


> Well its over for me, a few days ago I went in the basement and started digging the Halloween totes out. Then I had 2 doctors appointments, and I had to go pick up additional compression socks. The day I spent in the basement I knew I over did it but just kept going. A huge boil formed from the socks and wrap and that happened 2 inches below my already infected sore. Now everyone is excited and Monday I have to report into wound care because the whole thing is getting worse. News from the people I saw the other day was stay off that leg, get in bed elevate it and stay there. I have diabetes so when I get any kind of sore its a big problem. So yesterday hubby and Jerry put all the Halloween stuff back in where it came out of and told me no Halloween this year. So I'm in bed and my plans to finally get to dig into all those boxes of new stuff I bought the last 4 years is still not gonna get seen. I need to find a new family!


Oh no! That's a major bummer  Do you like to do crafts? A lot of Halloween crafts could be done in bed. Or use the time to watch all the Halloween movies and shows you've been meaning to catch up on. I hope you heal up soon!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> Time is running out!
> Im feeling it again, the STRESS that is.
> For a while there, I was doing OK....but now....what with working 5 - 6 days per week and our Weather....nothing but "RAIN"......I am feeling the STRESS of having to do sooooo much, but with very little FREE TIME to do it all in.
> You Haunters have to be FELLING IT!
> I sure am!!!!


I got so much to do, I know for a fact I won't get half of it done before Sat (my first set up)....Don't care....Going to set up what I can, make a fire and ENJOY what I did do....In fact, I make jokes to my wife the pirate greeter is going to have that stupid talk about candy this year because I won't have time to make it customized...We both laugh about it because that's life...I learned if I'm stressing about it then I'm not enjoying it....If I have any disappointments this year, it's that the heat lasted too late into the season to get enough done....I'm not going to invite a lot of people like I wanted to, but I did make significant changes that should allow me to do more for next year and even this winter so I'm hopeful about that for next year....As for this year, I'll have something in the yard at least and that's more than I did for a lot of years....ZR


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

ZombieRaider said:


> I got so much to do, I know for a fact I won't get half of it done before Sat (my first set up)....Don't care....Going to set up what I can, make a fire and ENJOY what I did do....In fact, I make jokes to my wife the pirate greeter is going to have that stupid talk about candy this year because I won't have time to make it customized...We both laugh about it because that's life...I learned if I'm stressing about it then I'm not enjoying it....If I have any disappointments this year, it's that the heat lasted too late into the season to get enough done....I'm not going to invite a lot of people like I wanted to, but I did make significant changes that should allow me to do more for next year and even this winter so I'm hopeful about that for next year....As for this year, I'll have something in the yard at least and that's more than I did for a lot of years....ZR


I agree with you Zombie rider.
We can only do.....what we can do.
I was hoping to have it all done by now......but.....LIFE just got in the way, and that is not an excuse, that is just how Life goes at times.
The ****ty part of Halloween is, that it really is for only the ONE NIGHT, once the night is over, so is Halloween.
Where as with Christmas, it still lasts right on into the New Year.
I was really hoping to have it all UP and DONE by October 1st the latest, Man......what was I smoking, to ever think, that was ever going to happen.
Well.....this year has been a challenge, and it is my own fault, that I am so far behind.
I had very good intentions of working on the Hearse all Spring and Summer long, but....our Spring and Summer FUN, just got in the way, but....I don't regret it, as we LOVE being out on the Bikes or out on the water in our warmer seasons.
Halloween is just ONE NIGHT.......Spring and Summer FUN lasts for Months and Months.
We will do our absolute Best for Halloween, and that is all that any of us can ever do.
Do we FEEL the Stress?
Frigging rights we do.....but.....we are slowly picking away at it, and with just a bit of Luck and a Sick Day....here and there, we just might.....pull it off.
If not......Oh well.
The Hearse is out front of our Home....she has her Coffin in side here....she has her Strobe LED Lights ready to go....and she is as Creepy as hell!
She still Creeps me out.....BIG TIME!
Halloween will come and go, just in time to put it all away again.
Its still FUN, even though..... I am way way behind from where I should be.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Well, here I am less than a week out, with only some sparse perimeter props out. I have _not_ been able to buy a break with weather this year. I'm either at work and it's gorgeous, or I'm off and it's pouring. 
But once tomorrow's front moves through the weather should turn nice for a couple of days/nights. Ought to have all or most done by Monday night. That is way closer than I've done things the previous few years, but there was just no point in putting things out only to get them soaked over the past 2+ weeks. As is, we may have rain Tuesday, Wednesday, and the morning of. The *night* of the 31st sounds like it might just be perfect weather-wise. That will make it all worth it for me. ?


----------



## OldLordSkull (Sep 27, 2013)

I set up all of my tombstones the other day and snapped a pic of the yard. I was completely dissatisfied with what I saw.

You see, I'm using the tombstones we made six years ago for a Cthulhu Live LARP (live-action roleplaying), and I remember how rushed we were to make a cemetery. The paint job on them looked as if someone were trying to camoflauge them in a quarry, with splotches of black and grey.

Not being able to look at them any longer, I took them all down today and gave them a fresh base coat, then a second coat with some grit. Waiting for them all to dry now so I can water/weather stain them, then seal them.

I have so many other things to work on, and I took two steps backward today.

I'll definitely be building new tombstones for the next couple of years as the haunt grows, slowly weeding out these old ones.

Serenity now!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm up each and every day for work at 3:30 AM and back home by around 4:00 PM the same day.
As you can imagine, I'm bagged by the time that I walk through our door.
The energy level is way down, which makes it really hard to get motivated, once I get home.
Having said that, I absolutely LOVE the early morning hours, and over the past 4 mornings.....I am out in our Graveyard puttering around, and doing the things that I can't do when I come home.
Its the perfect time to be doing it ( For Me) as I can arrange and rearrange things and the Lighting, to just where I need it, while out there.....when the rest of the world is sound asleep.
I am out there, every night or morning from around 11:30 to 1:30 and then back to bed for 2 Hours of sleep, and then I am up...for my day at work.
Yup.....I am living the Dream. LOL
Im at ease, just knowing that I am doing my Best, and If I don't do everything that I am wanting to do.....No Big Deal, I, enjoying every second of it.....watching it grow and grow....with each new addition....it starts to take shape and get closer and closer to the vision that I had in my head.
Not sure about the rest of you, but......I have my Haunt on my mind...24 / 7 of each and every day!
I have a Game Plan, and I try to follow it to a Tee!
I was in Home Depot this morning at 6:00 AM buying more LED Spot Lights ( GREEN) and buying some 2 part Epoxy to Glue a SKULL onto where the original Cadillac Hood Ornament used to be, at one time.
I have a ton of Skulls, soooooo if one of the Kids steals this Hood Ornament.....well......I have many many Back Ups, to takes it 
Iplace.
I was going to go with a Smaller Skull on the Hood, but the wife suggested going with a much Larger Skull?
Not to sure about that, but......as they say....Go Big or go home!
Before you know it, we will all be taking it all back down, and trying to store it away..for yet another year!
I'm getting started on next years Haunt, first thing.....come next Saturday Morning! LOL
Who am I kidding......I guarantee, that I will procrastinate once again...like I do each and every year.....and not do a thing, until the 1st of October.
Some things will never ever change.....and I think, that I actually like it that way.
The Halloween Stress, is a really good Motivator.
I can hardly wait, for the Christmas Stress to Kick In!
This year, I am going to start my Christmas Shopping a lot earlier, than in past years.
Yup......I am heading out to the Stores, on December the 22nd this year!
No more Procrastinating for me. LOL


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Tasty Brains said:


> Well, here I am less than a week out, with only some sparse perimeter props out. I have _not_ been able to buy a break with weather this year. I'm either at work and it's gorgeous, or I'm off and it's pouring.


So much this. Neither the weather (rain -- the props that I'd staked out survived the insane winds that we had that one day unscathed) nor my work schedule has been cooperative this year.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

Starting tomorrow, it's ON! I've been doing a lot of work planning & building pieces for my "pirates" scenes since August, but started slowing down as I wanted to wait until much closer to THE DAY to complete spray painting and setting things up to avoid issues like rain, wind, paint getting scuffed or stuff getting stolen. But now, we're "much closer to THE DAY", and all this stuff needs to get completed. And while waiting this past week, I started looking at Youtube videos again (big mistake!) and started getting ideas for more things I can add or upgrade. So now I just got back from Home Depot picking up a bunch of nuts, bolts, eye screws, dowel rods, etc., and 4 reindeer motors & 2 battery-powered rotisserie motors are getting delivered tomorrow. 

So we'll see what I can get built (and actually working) by Wednesday....


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Right now I am mostly stressed because I don't know what to wear. I have a lot of costumes but I don't know what I am in the mood for this year. I was going to wear my Karla the Witch again but I am kind of not wanting to deal with a wig.


----------

